# Aggieland Invitational June 7&8 2014 Diyma GTG Official Release



## Studio Civic

OK Boys and Girls here it is...

Focal, Mosconi, and Illusion are proud to present:

The Aggieland Invitational Regional Soundoff

Sponsored by Hybrid Audio, AAmp of America

*Dates:* 
June 7th and 8th 2014

*Location: *
Mobile Toys Inc
909 University Dr E
College Station TX, 77840
979-268-6066 (call for Registration)



*Details:*

This is going to be the coolest DIYMA GTG/Car audio comp ever! Come to compete, come to hang out.....Just come and have a great time!

Registration is now open....Call Mobile Toys Inc at 979-268-6066


*Weekend Breakdown:*
June 7th: 

IASCA Triple Point SQ event (entry fee $40)
USACI Triple Point SQ event (entry fee $40)
MECA Triple point Full event (entry fee $40)

Catered Lunch for all competitors and full on splash area/bouncy house for the kids.


June 8th: 

Big Money SQ Tournament (entry fee $50)

Over $5000 in Prize money being paid to the top 10 finishers. Only 30 cars will be allowed to enter the Sunday money round.

Prize Money Break Down:
1. $1500 and the coolest trophy ever presented!
2. 1000
3. 750
4. 500
5. 400
6. 300
7. 200
8. 150
9. 125
10. 100

Judges:
Nick Wingate
Douglas Winker
Dale Fontenot
James Feltenberger
John Sketoe
Tim Goudy
Tommy Casey
Jeremy Clutts


This is a single seat tournament. All Judges will judge each car in our air conditioned bays (yes you can hook up to wall outlets for power). We will drop the highest and lowest scores. The remaining scores will be averaged. Highest score will win.



*Additional Info:*
We will also be providing a special sale to all DIYMA members between now and the event. Call or come by for Pricing!


----------



## quality_sound

Woot!

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## jsketoe

I *think* I can say:
For all that do the big show round for Sunday we will judge with cars off and windows UP from CD...if anyone needs the songs downloaded from the CD to a pc or media device it will not happen until the day of judging.
Chris...am I right? (his call, not mine)


----------



## Studio Civic

That is correct


----------



## req

sounds like a wicked show!


----------



## SouthSyde

Very excited about this event, and excited to see our friends from the West Coast, East Coast, and North East again!


----------



## SteveH!

wow! you got tommy to come and judge a show! been a long time since i talked to him. hope he is doing well. 




Studio Civic said:


> Judges
> 
> Nick Wingate
> Douglas Winker
> Dale Fontenot
> James Feltenberger
> John Sketoe
> Tim Goudy
> Tommy Casey
> Jeremy Clutts


----------



## SouthSyde

SteveH! said:


> wow! you got tommy to come and judge a show! been a long time since i talked to him. hope he is doing well.


THese are all old school judges.. 

He helped judged last year's show...


----------



## basher8621

So, basically, what your saying is, Sketoe is OLD.


----------



## Maldonadosqs

Studio Civic said:


> OK Boys and Girls here it is
> 
> Focal, Mosconi, and Illusion are proud to present
> 
> The Aggieland Invitational Regional Soundoff
> 
> Sponsored by Hybrid Audio, AAmp of America
> 
> Dates: June 7th and 8th 2014
> Location: Mobile Toys Inc
> 909 University Dr E
> College Station TX, 77840
> 979-268-6066 (call for Registration)
> 
> June 7th: IASCA Triple Point SQ event (entry fee $40)
> USACI Triple Point SQ event (entry fee $40)
> MECA Triple point Full event (entry fee $40)
> 
> Catered Lunch for all competitors and full on splash area/bouncy house for the kids.
> 
> June 8th: Big Money SQ Tournament (entry fee $50)
> 
> Over $5000 in Prize money being paid to the top 10 finishers. Only 30 cars will be allowed to enter the Sunday money round.
> 
> Prize Money Break Down
> 
> 1. 1500 and the coolest trophy ever presented!
> 2. 1000
> 3. 750
> 4. 500
> 5. 400
> 6. 300
> 7. 200
> 8. 150
> 9. 125
> 10. 100
> 
> Judges
> 
> Nick Wingate
> Douglas Winker
> Dale Fontenot
> James Feltenberger
> John Sketoe
> Tim Goudy
> Tommy Casey
> Jeremy Clutts
> 
> This is a single seat tournament. All Judges will judge each car in our air conditioned bays (yes you can hook up to wall outlets for power). We will drop the highest and lowest scores. The remaining scores will be averaged. Highest score will win.
> 
> We will also be providing a special sale to all DIYMA members between now and the event. Call or come by for Pricing!
> 
> This is going to be the coolest DIYMA GTG/Car audio comp ever! Come to compete, come to hang out.....Just come and have a great time!
> 
> Registration is now open....Call Mobile Toys Inc at 979-268-6066


Hi Chris Pate Nice Event WOW I be There 

Greetings your good friend

Juan Maldonado


----------



## SouthSyde

basher8621 said:


> So, basically, what your saying is, Sketoe is OLD.


LOL! way ta twists words around, but yea.. Old as Darth!


----------



## sbeezy

I plan on attending and kicking some ass! and taking some names! Lmao not really kicking ass but learning on how to improve my skills and listening to some awesome setups!


----------



## SouthSyde

Ok with three organinizations its too much to put classes, lets just make a list of competitors and spectators so we have an idear...

*Competitors*
1. Ricky Eaton
2. Erik Hansen
3. Matt Riviera
4. Robert Mcintosh
5. Dean Elzy
6. Mike Johnson
7. Rene Sanchez
8. Samantha Pate
9. Narvarr Gordon
10. Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
11. Harold Jones
12. Ron Baker
13. Lou Le
14. Juan Maldonado
15. Pookie Lasher

*Spectators*


----------



## sbeezy

I would like to compete in the Rookie SQ+ Class but I beez the skurredz!


----------



## SouthSyde

sbeezy said:


> I would like to compete in the Rookie SQ+ Class but I beez the skurredz!


Add your name to the list..


----------



## basher8621

SouthSyde said:


> Ok with three organinizations its too much to put classes, lets just make a list of competitors and spectators so we have an idear...
> 
> *Competitors*
> 1. Ricky Eaton
> 2. Erik Hansen
> 3. Matt Riviera
> 4. Robert Mcintosh
> 5. Dean Elzy
> 6. Mike Johnson
> 7. Rene Sanchez
> 8. Samantha Pate
> 9. Narvarr Gordon
> 10. Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
> 11. Harold Jones
> 12. Ron Baker
> 13. Lou Le
> 14. Juan Maldonado
> 15. Pookie Lasher
> 
> *Spectators*


I love you too Chow.


----------



## basher8621

sbeezy said:


> I would like to compete in the Rookie SQ+ Class but I beez the skurredz!


Don't be scared. It is a good learning experience.


----------



## sbeezy

SouthSyde said:


> Ok with three organinizations its too much to put classes, lets just make a list of competitors and spectators so we have an idear...
> 
> *Competitors*
> 1. Ricky Eaton
> 2. Erik Hansen
> 3. Matt Riviera
> 4. Robert Mcintosh
> 5. Dean Elzy
> 6. Mike Johnson
> 7. Rene Sanchez
> 8. Samantha Pate
> 9. Narvarr Gordon
> 10. Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
> 11. Harold Jones
> 12. Ron Baker
> 13. Lou Le
> 14. Juan Maldonado
> 15. Pookie Lasher
> 16. Schylar Wilson
> 
> *Spectators*


Done!


----------



## SouthSyde

Your build looks greatttt I cant wait to hear.


----------



## sbeezy

SouthSyde said:


> Your build looks greatttt I cant wait to hear.


Mine?


----------



## SouthSyde

sbeezy said:


> Mine?


Yes, its looking to go in the right direction..


----------



## sbeezy

SouthSyde said:


> Yes, its looking to go in the right direction..


Thanks man! that means a lot!


----------



## therapture

I'll be driving up from Victoria.


----------



## el_bob-o

I will more than likely show up as a spectator, maybe I can convince my wife to go with me.


----------



## SouthSyde

therapture said:


> I'll be driving up from Victoria.


Will you be competing or spectating?


----------



## therapture

SouthSyde said:


> Will you be competing or spectating?


uhhhh....spectator. I don't want to embarrass myself I just want to hear some badass stuff so I know how much more I need to work on!


----------



## richiec77

Man. This sounds like an EPIC event...I have a super tough choice to make. HOT ROD POWER TOUR...Or THIS!


----------



## SouthSyde

Competitors
1. Ricky Eaton
2. Erik Hansen
3. Matt Riviera
4. Robert Mcintosh
5. Dean Elzy
6. Mike Johnson
7. Rene Sanchez
8. Samantha Pate
9. Narvarr Gordon
10. Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
11. Harold Jones
12. Ron Baker
13. Lou Le
14. Juan Maldonado
15. Pookie Lasher
16. Schylar Wilson

Spectators
1. Rapture
2. Bob-o


----------



## Studio Civic

You can add Rick Phillips, Ethan Hibbeler, Mimi Provasek, Mike Johnson to that list as competitors


----------



## SouthSyde

Studio Civic said:


> You can add Rick Phillips, Ethan Hibbeler, Mimi Provasek, Mike Johnson to that list as competitors


Guess I can do that..  LOL

Competitors
1. Ricky Eaton
2. Erik Hansen
3. Matt Riviera
4. Robert Mcintosh
5. Dean Elzy
6. Mike Johnson
7. Rene Sanchez
8. Samantha Pate
9. Narvarr Gordon
10. Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
11. Harold Jones
12. Ron Baker
13. Lou Le
14. Juan Maldonado
15. Pookie Lasher
16. Schylar Wilson
17. Rick Philips
18. Ethan Hibbeler
19. Mimi Provasec
20. Mike Johnson
21. Rick Paul

Spectators
1. Rapture
2. Bob-o


----------



## matdotcom2000

ITs about to go DOWN!!!!! I am alll over this!!!


----------



## Mrnurse

I am going to plan on being there. Not competing though.


----------



## derek0606

Competitors
1. Ricky Eaton
2. Erik Hansen
3. Matt Riviera
4. Robert Mcintosh
5. Dean Elzy
6. Mike Johnson
7. Rene Sanchez
8. Samantha Pate
9. Narvarr Gordon
10. Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
11. Harold Jones
12. Ron Baker
13. Lou Le
14. Juan Maldonado
15. Pookie Lasher
16. Schylar Wilson
17. Rick Philips
18. Ethan Hibbeler
19. Mimi Provasec
20. Mike Johnson
21. Rick Paul

Spectators
1. Rapture
2. Bob-o 
3. Derek Gombash
4. Brandon Huble


----------



## derek0606

Competitors
1. Ricky Eaton
2. Erik Hansen
3. Matt Riviera
4. Robert Mcintosh
5. Dean Elzy
6. Mike Johnson
7. Rene Sanchez
8. Samantha Pate
9. Narvarr Gordon
10. Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
11. Harold Jones
12. Ron Baker
13. Lou Le
14. Juan Maldonado
15. Pookie Lasher
16. Schylar Wilson
17. Rick Philips
18. Ethan Hibbeler
19. Mimi Provasec
20. Mike Johnson
21. Rick Paul

Spectators
1. Rapture
2. Bob-o
3. Derek Gombash
4. Brandon Huble 
5. Kenneth Lyons AKA White Devil


----------



## SouthSyde

derek0606 said:


> Competitors
> 1. Ricky Eaton
> 2. Erik Hansen
> 3. Matt Riviera
> 4. Robert Mcintosh
> 5. Dean Elzy
> 6. Mike Johnson
> 7. Rene Sanchez
> 8. Samantha Pate
> 9. Narvarr Gordon
> 10. Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
> 11. Harold Jones
> 12. Ron Baker
> 13. Lou Le
> 14. Juan Maldonado
> 15. Pookie Lasher
> 16. Schylar Wilson
> 17. Rick Philips
> 18. Ethan Hibbeler
> 19. Mimi Provasec
> 20. Mike Johnson
> 21. Rick Paul
> 
> Spectators
> 1. Rapture
> 2. Bob-o
> 3. Derek Gombash
> 4. Brandon Huble
> 5. Kenneth Lyons AKA White Devil


The more the merrier!


----------



## Closkilla

I will be going but just spectating .


----------



## onebadmonte

Competitors
1. Ricky Eaton
2. Erik Hansen
3. Matt Riviera
4. Robert Mcintosh
5. Dean Elzy
6. Mike Johnson
7. Rene Sanchez
8. Samantha Pate
9. Narvarr Gordon
10. Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
11. Harold Jones
12. Ron Baker
13. Lou Le
14. Juan Maldonado
15. Pookie Lasher
16. Schylar Wilson
17. Rick Philips
18. Ethan Hibbeler
19. Mimi Provasec
20. Mike Johnson
21. Rick Paul
22. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte) 

Spectators
1. Rapture
2. Bob-o
3. Derek Gombash
4. Brandon Huble
5. Kenneth Lyons AKA White Devil


----------



## quality_sound

Add me as a spectator please. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde

quality_sound said:


> Add me as a spectator please.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Sorry Paul, I dunno how to copy and paste!


----------



## basher8621

LMAO


----------



## quality_sound

Me either. I'm too old and on this POS Moto X. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde

Competitors
1. Ricky Eaton
2. Erik Hansen
3. Matt Riviera
4. Robert Mcintosh
5. Dean Elzy
6. Mike Johnson
7. Rene Sanchez
8. Samantha Pate
9. Narvarr Gordon
10. Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
11. Harold Jones
12. Ron Baker
13. Lou Le
14. Juan Maldonado
15. Pookie Lasher
16. Schylar Wilson
17. Rick Philips
18. Ethan Hibbeler
19. Mimi Provasec
20. Mike Johnson
21. Rick Paul
22. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte) 

Spectators
1. Rapture
2. Bob-o
3. Derek Gombash
4. Brandon Huble
5. Kenneth Lyons AKA White Devil
6. Paul (quality sound)


----------



## jsketoe

Pookie. Lol


----------



## basher8621

So what if we have special names for eachother.


----------



## santiagodraco

Competitors
1. Ricky Eaton
2. Erik Hansen
3. Matt Riviera
4. Robert Mcintosh
5. Dean Elzy
6. Mike Johnson
7. Rene Sanchez
8. Samantha Pate
9. Narvarr Gordon
10. Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
11. Harold Jones
12. Ron Baker
13. Lou Le
14. Juan Maldonado
15. Pookie Lasher
16. Schylar Wilson
17. Rick Philips
18. Ethan Hibbeler
19. Mimi Provasec
20. Mike Johnson
21. Rick Paul
22. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
23. Keith Knostman

Spectators
1. Rapture
2. Bob-o
3. Derek Gombash
4. Brandon Huble
5. Kenneth Lyons AKA White Devil
6. Paul (quality sound)


----------



## Mrnurse

I feel left out. Spectating


----------



## SouthSyde

Mrnurse said:


> I feel left out. Spectating


LOL will still be fun regardless being around so many great people who share a same passion as you.


----------



## quality_sound

Exactly. I competed last year just to get ears in the car even though it sounded like ass. I had more fun just hang in out and talking to people. Hell, I even did some programming on Rick's Jetta Sportwagen and got my now wife into Erik's FJ and blew her mind. It was great. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## basher8621

Oh ya, it is definitely a fun show.


----------



## jowens500

Do not stay in Americas Best Inn & Suites. It was not the best on any level.


----------



## Niebur3

How is the 30 being determined for the Big Money round on Sunday?


----------



## pocket5s

Niebur3 said:


> How is the 30 being determined for the Big Money round on Sunday?


Related to this, what scoresheet/method is being used?


----------



## basher8621

Last year the IASCA score sheet was used, music was not told to the competitors. Each judge has 10 minutes per car I believe. Highest and lowest score is thrown away and the averge of the middle 3 is your score. That was last year.


----------



## quality_sound

jowens500 said:


> Do not stay in Americas Best Inn & Suites. It was not the best on any level.


You were hammered the whole time! When you're smashed you can sleep anywhere. 

That said, it was a **** hole. lol


----------



## SouthSyde

Competitors
1. Ricky Eaton
2. Erik Hansen
3. Matt Riviera
4. Robert Mcintosh
5. Dean Elzy
6. Mike Johnson
7. Rene Sanchez
8. Samantha Pate
9. Narvarr Gordon
10. Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
11. Harold Jones
12. Ron Baker
13. Lou Le
14. Juan Maldonado
15. Pookie Lasher
16. Schylar Wilson
17. Rick Philips
18. Ethan Hibbeler
19. Mimi Provasec
20. Mike Johnson
21. Rick Paul
22. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
23. Keith Knostman
24. Steve Head
25. Maggie Head

Spectators
1. Rapture
2. Bob-o
3. Derek Gombash
4. Brandon Huble
5. Kenneth Lyons AKA White Devil
6. Paul (quality sound)


----------



## Studio Civic




----------



## Studio Civic

Go to Facebook guys and hit up the Event.....check out the poster and feel free to distribute as you wish......Appreciate all you guys who have signed up so far....gonna be a great event!


----------



## SouthSyde

bump for exposure...


----------



## snaimpally

Wife has given me the okay. I need to check with my friends in CS/Bryan to see if I can crash with them. If that works out, I'll be there, hopefully with a 33KX.


----------



## SouthSyde

Welcome aboard the SQ train!!

Competitors
1. Ricky Eaton
2. Erik Hansen
3. Matt Riviera
4. Robert Mcintosh
5. Dean Elzy
6. Mike Johnson
7. Rene Sanchez
8. Samantha Pate
9. Narvarr Gordon
10. Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
11. Harold Jones
12. Ron Baker
13. Lou Le
14. Juan Maldonado
15. Pookie Lasher
16. Schylar Wilson
17. Rick Philips
18. Ethan Hibbeler
19. Mimi Provasec
20. Mike Johnson
21. Rick Paul
22. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
23. Keith Knostman
24. Steve Head
25. Maggie Head
26. Shiv

Spectators
1. Rapture
2. Bob-o
3. Derek Gombash
4. Brandon Huble
5. Kenneth Lyons AKA White Devil
6. Paul (quality sound)


----------



## decibelle

Uhh.... 680 miles... hmm....


----------



## SouthSyde

millerlyte said:


> Uhh.... 680 miles... hmm....


The drive to Alabama wasnt bad at all!


----------



## basher8621

Any update as to how many have resgistered?


----------



## Studio Civic

We are taking thirty cars for the money round. First come first serve. There has been some register so far, don't have exact numbers in front of me. We will be using the Iasca scoring format.


----------



## quality_sound

When did Steve Head confirm? I need to see if he can make me some of his CDs.


----------



## The Performer

Competitors
1. Ricky Eaton
2. Erik Hansen
3. Matt Riviera
4. Robert Mcintosh
5. Dean Elzy
6. Mike Johnson
7. Rene Sanchez
8. Samantha Pate
9. Narvarr Gordon
10. Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
11. Harold Jones
12. Ron Baker
13. Lou Le
14. Juan Maldonado
15. Pookie Lasher
16. Schylar Wilson
17. Rick Philips
18. Ethan Hibbeler
19. Mimi Provazek
20. Mike Johnson
21. Rick Paul
22. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
23. Keith Knostman
24. Steve Head
25. Maggie Head
26. Shiv
27. Chris Provazek (The Performer) 
28. Kevin Cole (coleblooded) 


Spectators
1. Rapture
2. Bob-o
3. Derek Gombash
4. Brandon Huble
5. Kenneth Lyons AKA White Devil
6. Paul (quality sound)



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 09tc

Please add me to the list, Thanks!


----------



## SouthSyde

09tc said:


> Please add me to the list, Thanks!


You competing or spectating?


----------



## iasca judge

Count me in to compete, I will call in the morning to pay up.

Jim rogers


----------



## SouthSyde

Competitors
1. Ricky Eaton
2. Erik Hansen
3. Matt Riviera
4. Robert Mcintosh
5. Dean Elzy
6. Mike Johnson
7. Rene Sanchez
8. Samantha Pate
9. Narvarr Gordon
10. Cuong Bui 
11. Harold Jones
12. Ron Baker
13. Lou Le
14. Juan Maldonado
15. Pookie Lasher
16. Schylar Wilson
17. Rick Philips
18. Ethan Hibbeler
19. Mimi Provazek
20. Mike Johnson
21. Rick Paul
22. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
23. Keith Knostman
24. Steve Head
25. Maggie Head
26. Shiv
27. Chris Provazek (The Performer) 
28. Kevin Cole (coleblooded) 
29. Jim Rogers


Spectators
1. Rapture
2. Bob-o
3. Derek Gombash
4. Brandon Huble
5. Kenneth Lyons AKA White Devil
6. Paul (quality sound)


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

I am going to attempt to make it! Probably to spectate and support my buddies!


----------



## Studio Civic

Time to bump this up guys!!!! Remember registration is open and the round of 30 is first come first serve!


The Money is real and it is sitting here waiting for you guys and gals to win it!


----------



## SouthSyde

Competitors
1. Ricky Eaton
2. Erik Hansen
3. Matt Riviera
4. Robert Mcintosh
5. Dean Elzy
6. Mike Johnson
7. Rene Sanchez
8. Samantha Pate
9. Narvarr Gordon
10. Cuong Bui 
11. Harold Jones
12. Ron Baker
13. Lou Le
14. Juan Maldonado
15. Pookie Lasher
16. Schylar Wilson
17. Rick Philips
18. Ethan Hibbeler
19. Mimi Provazek
20. Mike Johnson
21. Rick Paul
22. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
23. Keith Knostman
24. Steve Head
25. Maggie Head
26. Shiv
27. Chris Provazek (The Performer) 
28. Kevin Cole (coleblooded) 
29. Jim Rogers
30. John Rittenhour
31. Doug 
32. Gary


Spectators
1. Rapture
2. Bob-o
3. Derek Gombash
4. Brandon Huble
5. Kenneth Lyons AKA White Devil
6. Paul (quality sound)


----------



## win1

Sub'd


----------



## Buzzman

Chad, this is looking like it will be even bigger than last year. I am seriously contemplating making the trip, if only to finally meet Steve Head in person. Amazingly, he and I have communicated for more than 7 years, but have never met. If I make it I will most likely be a spectator, with Da Benz available for auditions. So, put me down as a tentative spectator. Question, can one enter the Money Round without competing in the other categories?


----------



## Studio Civic

Wanna give a huge shout out to Car Toys!!!! Just jumped on board as a sponsor......Freaking sweet.....Shops coming together to help put on an awesome SQ Sound off!!!!!! Now to get the fliers updated.....


----------



## SouthSyde

Go Car Toys!!!!! Knew they would come through!


----------



## basher8621

Sweet!!!


----------



## jsketoe

I'm impressed...good job CarToys.


----------



## Studio Civic

I have had alot of calls from guys asking how many slots are left in the money round. As of this moment...there are 15 slots remaining.....they are first come first serve.........


----------



## jode1967

I have plans to attend as a spectator. looking like a real nice showing


----------



## Studio Civic

Mickey's Sliders has just been added as our food/catering sponsor....with Mccallister's providing tea all day! This will be available to all registered competitors on Saturday!!!!!!! Heck yeah...free food and drink for all competitors!


----------



## Studio Civic

FREEEEEEE Food and Drinks......Money will be raining down on sunday!!!!!


----------



## Studio Civic

don't remember if his name made it on the list.....

James Risenhoover will be debuting the rebirth of his mustang at our show.......


----------



## SouthSyde

Studio Civic said:


> don't remember if his name made it on the list.....
> 
> James Risenhoover will be debuting the rebirth of his mustang at our show.......


Competitors
1. Ricky Eaton
2. Erik Hansen
3. Matt Riviera
4. Robert Mcintosh
5. Dean Elzy
6. Mike Johnson
7. Rene Sanchez
8. Samantha Pate
9. Narvarr Gordon
10. Cuong Bui 
11. Harold Jones
12. Ron Baker
13. Lou Le
14. Juan Maldonado
15. Pookie Lasher
16. Schylar Wilson
17. Rick Philips
18. Ethan Hibbeler
19. Mimi Provazek
20. Mike Johnson
21. Rick Paul
22. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
23. Keith Knostman
24. Steve Head
25. Maggie Head
26. Shiv
27. Chris Provazek (The Performer) 
28. Kevin Cole (coleblooded) 
29. Jim Rogers
30. John Rittenhour
31. Doug 
32. Gary
33. James Risenhoover

Spectators
1. Rapture
2. Bob-o
3. Derek Gombash
4. Brandon Huble
5. Kenneth Lyons AKA White Devil
6. Paul (quality sound)


----------



## Studio Civic

Check out the facebook page for the new poster........All sponsors are updated! 

Also add Matt Thomas to the competitor list!


----------



## Studio Civic

Competitors
1. Ricky Eaton
2. Erik Hansen
3. Matt Riviera
4. Robert Mcintosh
5. Dean Elzy
6. Mike Johnson
7. Rene Sanchez
8. Samantha Pate
9. Narvarr Gordon
10. Cuong Bui
11. Harold Jones
12. Ron Baker
13. Lou Le
14. Juan Maldonado
15. Pookie Lasher
16. Schylar Wilson
17. Rick Philips
18. Ethan Hibbeler
19. Mimi Provazek
20. Mike Johnson
21. Rick Paul
22. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
23. Keith Knostman
24. Steve Head
25. Maggie Head
26. Shiv
27. Chris Provazek (The Performer)
28. Kevin Cole (coleblooded)
29. Jim Rogers
30. John Rittenhour
31. Doug
32. Gary
33. James Risenhoover
34. Matt Thomas

Spectators
1. Rapture
2. Bob-o
3. Derek Gombash
4. Brandon Huble
5. Kenneth Lyons AKA White Devil
6. Paul (quality sound)


----------



## Studio Civic

Here is the link to the facebook page for the event....


https://www.facebook.com/events/273357262829254/


check it out and check in there!


----------



## SouthSyde




----------



## Studio Civic

Heck yeah...flier looks good!


----------



## Studio Civic

Here is a list of the current Competitors registered for the Money Round Event

Steve Lasher
Jim Rogers
Dean Elzy
Rick Phillips
Harold Jones
Chad Bui
Ron Baker
James Risenhoover
Mike Johnson
Rene Sanchez
Eric Hansen
Matt Thomas
Lou Le
Mark Eldridge

That leaves 16 slots at this moment.

Also, neither my Honda, nor my suburban will be entered in this event. The question has been asked, and I have decided that in all fairness it would be best not to enter it in the money round.


----------



## Studio Civic

well boys and girls....things just got serious.....Reigning champ Mark Eldridge just registered!!!!


----------



## SouthSyde

Competitors
1. Ricky Eaton
2. Erik Hansen
3. Matt Riviera
4. Robert Mcintosh
5. Dean Elzy
6. Mike Johnson
7. Rene Sanchez
8. Samantha Pate
9. Narvarr Gordon
10. Cuong Bui
11. Harold Jones
12. Ron Baker
13. Lou Le
14. Juan Maldonado
15. Pookie Lasher
16. Schylar Wilson
17. Rick Philips
18. Ethan Hibbeler
19. Mimi Provazek
20. Mike Johnson
21. Rick Paul
22. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
23. Keith Knostman
24. Steve Head
25. Maggie Head
26. Shiv
27. Chris Provazek (The Performer)
28. Kevin Cole (coleblooded)
29. Jim Rogers
30. John Rittenhour
31. Doug
32. Gary
33. James Risenhoover
34. Matt Thomas
35. Mark Elridge

Spectators
1. Rapture
2. Bob-o
3. Derek Gombash
4. Brandon Huble
5. Kenneth Lyons AKA White Devil
6. Paul (quality sound)


----------



## SouthSyde

Studio Civic said:


> Here is a list of the current Competitors registered for the Money Round Event
> 
> Steve Lasher
> Jim Rogers
> Dean Elzy
> Rick Phillips
> Harold Jones
> Chad Bui
> Ron Baker
> James Risenhoover
> Mike Johnson
> Rene Sanchez
> Eric Hansen
> Matt Thomas
> Lou Le
> Mark Eldridge
> 
> That leaves 16 slots at this moment.
> 
> Also, neither my Honda, nor my suburban will be entered in this event. The question has been asked, and I have decided that in all fairness it would be best not to enter it in the money round.


I know of at least 8 more that will register any day now, so that really only leaves a few slots left..

Just sayin...


----------



## Buzzman

SouthSyde said:


> I know of at least 8 more that will register any day now, so that really only leaves a few slots left..
> 
> Just sayin...


Hey Chad, can you respond to my question in post 75? Thanks!


----------



## basher8621

I want to say yes you can.


----------



## SouthSyde

Buzzman said:


> Hey Chad, can you respond to my question in post 75? Thanks!


SORRY Don, I dont know how I missed that. But YES, you can do just the MR.


----------



## Studio Civic

And here we go....STEVE HEAD has registered!!!!! Any of you young guns that don't remember.....Steve took home the First & Third place at the 10K money round that we put on in Tulsa back in 2008! This is gonna be a blast!!!!


----------



## Studio Civic

Here is a list of the current Competitors registered for the Money Round Event

Steve Lasher
Jim Rogers
Dean Elzy
Rick Phillips
Harold Jones
Chad Bui
Ron Baker
James Risenhoover
Mike Johnson
Rene Sanchez
Eric Hansen
Matt Thomas
Lou Le
Mark Eldridge
Steve Head

That leaves 15 slots at this moment.

Also, neither my Honda, nor my suburban will be entered in this event. The question has been asked, and I have decided that in all fairness it would be best not to enter it in the money round.


----------



## Studio Civic

and another added to the list.....Robert Mcintosh!!

Here is a list of the current Competitors registered for the Money Round Event

Steve Lasher
Jim Rogers
Dean Elzy
Rick Phillips
Harold Jones
Chad Bui
Ron Baker
James Risenhoover
Mike Johnson
Rene Sanchez
Eric Hansen
Matt Thomas
Lou Le
Mark Eldridge
Steve Head
Robert Mcintosh

That leaves 14 slots at this moment.

Also, neither my Honda, nor my suburban will be entered in this event. The question has been asked, and I have decided that in all fairness it would be best not to enter it in the money round.


----------



## ssmith100

I'm coming this year but don' think I'll be competing. Steve Hester is finishing up my trunk build right now and wants me to bring it there. Looking forward to meeting some of you guys and listening to your cars.

Shane


----------



## SouthSyde

ssmith100 said:


> I'm coming this year but don' think I'll be competing. Steve Hester is finishing up my trunk build right now and wants me to bring it there. Looking forward to meeting some of you guys and listening to your cars.
> 
> Shane


Is Steve Hester coming this year?


----------



## SouthSyde

Blast from the past...

Date Announced for SQ Show of the Decade! Big Money Invitational Round! - CARSOUND.COM Forum

T-town results! - CARSOUND.COM Forum


----------



## Studio Civic

and another added to the list.....John Roberts!!

Here is a list of the current Competitors registered for the Money Round Event

Steve Lasher
Jim Rogers
Dean Elzy
Rick Phillips
Harold Jones
Chad Bui
Ron Baker
James Risenhoover
Mike Johnson
Rene Sanchez
Eric Hansen
Matt Thomas
Lou Le
Mark Eldridge
Steve Head
Robert Mcintosh
John Roberts

That leaves 13 slots at this moment.

Also, neither my Honda, nor my suburban will be entered in this event. The question has been asked, and I have decided that in all fairness it would be best not to enter it in the money round.


----------



## Buzzman

SouthSyde said:


> SORRY Don, I dont know how I missed that. But YES, you can do just the MR.


Great! Add me to the list


----------



## Studio Civic

big don......need to call and register for the money round if you are gonna through down on it........! call the store at 979-268-6066


----------



## Buzzman

Studio Civic said:


> big don......need to call and register for the money round if you are gonna through down on it........! call the store at 979-268-6066


Thanks Chris. I will do so once I get a break between meetings.


----------



## ssmith100

Hester is coming as far as I know and bringing some vehicles with him.

Shane


----------



## SouthSyde

ssmith100 said:


> Hester is coming as far as I know and bringing some vehicles with him.
> 
> Shane


Sweeeeet man!


----------



## Studio Civic

and another added to the list.....Don Gibson!!

Here is a list of the current Competitors registered for the Money Round Event

Steve Lasher
Jim Rogers
Dean Elzy
Rick Phillips
Harold Jones
Chad Bui
Ron Baker
James Risenhoover
Mike Johnson
Rene Sanchez
Eric Hansen
Matt Thomas
Lou Le
Mark Eldridge
Steve Head
Robert Mcintosh
John Roberts
Don Gibson

That leaves 12 slots at this moment.

Also, neither my Honda, nor my suburban will be entered in this event. The question has been asked, and I have decided that in all fairness it would be best not to enter it in the money round.


----------



## Studio Civic

and another added to the list.....Todd Luliak!!

Here is a list of the current Competitors registered for the Money Round Event

Steve Lasher
Jim Rogers
Dean Elzy
Rick Phillips
Harold Jones
Chad Bui
Ron Baker
James Risenhoover
Mike Johnson
Rene Sanchez
Eric Hansen
Matt Thomas
Lou Le
Mark Eldridge
Steve Head
Robert Mcintosh
John Roberts
Don Gibson
Todd Luliak

That leaves 11 slots at this moment.

Also, neither my Honda, nor my suburban will be entered in this event. The question has been asked, and I have decided that in all fairness it would be best not to enter it in the money round.


----------



## Studio Civic

and another added to the list.....Ricky Eaton!!

Here is a list of the current Competitors registered for the Money Round Event

Steve Lasher
Jim Rogers
Dean Elzy
Rick Phillips
Harold Jones
Chad Bui
Ron Baker
James Risenhoover
Mike Johnson
Rene Sanchez
Eric Hansen
Matt Thomas
Lou Le
Mark Eldridge
Steve Head
Robert Mcintosh
John Roberts
Don Gibson
Todd Luliak
Ricky Eaton

That leaves 10 slots at this moment.

Also, neither my Honda, nor my suburban will be entered in this event. The question has been asked, and I have decided that in all fairness it would be best not to enter it in the money round.


----------



## Studio Civic

10 Slots left.....Ladies and Gentlemen!!!!!!!! Who is coming out of the wood work to get this Money....and Bragging Rights for the next year!


----------



## SouthSyde

Damn, thats a serious list!!!


----------



## Studio Civic

Hello Rick Paul!!!! Welcome to the party!!!

Here is a list of the current Competitors registered for the Money Round Event

Steve Lasher
Jim Rogers
Dean Elzy
Rick Phillips
Harold Jones
Chad Bui
Ron Baker
James Risenhoover
Mike Johnson
Rene Sanchez
Eric Hansen
Matt Thomas
Lou Le
Mark Eldridge
Steve Head
Robert Mcintosh
John Roberts
Don Gibson
Todd Luliak
Ricky Eaton
Rick Paul

That leaves 9 slots at this moment.

Also, neither my Honda, nor my suburban will be entered in this event. The question has been asked, and I have decided that in all fairness it would be best not to enter it in the money round.


----------



## quality_sound

Booooooo if you're not judging I think it's fine. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Studio Civic

quality_sound said:


> Booooooo if you're not judging I think it's fine.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk




I appreciate the sentiment....but in all fairness....it would give the wrong impression. Being fair and putting on the best event possible is the most important goal for me.


----------



## Studio Civic

I noticed... not alot of Hybrid cars.....those guys coming down? Figured they would be blowing this show up........


----------



## Studio Civic

Hello Steve Hester & Shane Smith!!!! Welcome to the party!!!

Here is a list of the current Competitors registered for the Money Round Event

Steve Lasher
Jim Rogers
Dean Elzy
Rick Phillips
Harold Jones
Chad Bui
Ron Baker
James Risenhoover
Mike Johnson
Rene Sanchez
Eric Hansen
Matt Thomas
Lou Le
Mark Eldridge
Steve Head
Robert Mcintosh
John Roberts
Don Gibson
Todd Luliak
Ricky Eaton
Rick Paul
Steve Hester
Shane Smith
That leaves 7 slots at this moment.

Also, neither my Honda, nor my suburban will be entered in this event. The question has been asked, and I have decided that in all fairness it would be best not to enter it in the money round.


----------



## decibelle

Alright, Chad... you win. See y'all in a few weeks.


----------



## pocket5s

millerlyte said:


> Alright, Chad... you win. See y'all in a few weeks.


:2thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSyde

millerlyte said:


> Alright, Chad... you win. See y'all in a few weeks.


Im the weiner!!!


----------



## quality_sound

Studio Civic said:


> I appreciate the sentiment....but in all fairness....it would give the wrong impression. Being fair and putting on the best event possible is the most important goal for me.


I hear ya and I'd probably do the same. At the same time I remember people that didn't like when we won our own events either. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## veloze

Damn, I'm itching to make the trip again just to hang out. Had a great time last year & of course meeting a bunch of nice people.?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde

veloze said:


> Damn, I'm itching to make the trip again just to hang out. Had a great time last year & of course meeting a bunch of nice people.?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This year is much bigger and better!


----------



## Studio Civic

Hello Ally Miller & Grayson Strakele!!!! Welcome to the party!!!

Here is a list of the current Competitors registered for the Money Round Event

Steve Lasher
Jim Rogers
Dean Elzy
Rick Phillips
Harold Jones
Chad Bui
Ron Baker
James Risenhoover
Mike Johnson
Rene Sanchez
Eric Hansen
Matt Thomas
Lou Le
Mark Eldridge
Steve Head
Robert Mcintosh
John Roberts
Don Gibson
Todd Luliak
Ricky Eaton
Rick Paul
Steve Hester
Shane Smith
Grayson Strakele
Ally Miller

That leaves 5 slots at this moment.

Also, neither my Honda, nor my suburban will be entered in this event. The question has been asked, and I have decided that in all fairness it would be best not to enter it in the money round.


----------



## Studio Civic

lots of great cars already signed up....I can not imagine this not being full by the end of the week......


----------



## Studio Civic

Hello Scott Welch!!!! Welcome to the party!!! Its on now!!!!

Here is a list of the current Competitors registered for the Money Round Event

Steve Lasher
Jim Rogers
Dean Elzy
Rick Phillips
Harold Jones
Chad Bui
Ron Baker
James Risenhoover
Mike Johnson
Rene Sanchez
Eric Hansen
Matt Thomas
Lou Le
Mark Eldridge
Steve Head
Robert Mcintosh
John Roberts
Don Gibson
Todd Luliak
Ricky Eaton
Rick Paul
Steve Hester
Shane Smith
Grayson Strakele
Ally Miller
Scott Welch

That leaves 4 slots at this moment.

Also, neither my Honda, nor my suburban will be entered in this event. The question has been asked, and I have decided that in all fairness it would be best not to enter it in the money round.


----------



## Studio Civic

Hello Brian Mitchell and Juan Maldanado!!!! Welcome to the party!!! We are officially international!!!!

Here is a list of the current Competitors registered for the Money Round Event

Steve Lasher
Jim Rogers
Dean Elzy
Rick Phillips
Harold Jones
Chad Bui
Ron Baker
James Risenhoover
Mike Johnson
Rene Sanchez
Eric Hansen
Matt Thomas
Lou Le
Mark Eldridge
Steve Head
Robert Mcintosh
John Roberts
Don Gibson
Todd Luliak
Ricky Eaton
Rick Paul
Steve Hester
Shane Smith
Grayson Strakele
Ally Miller
Scott Welch
Brian Mitchell
Juan Maldanado

That leaves 2 slots at this moment.

Also, neither my Honda, nor my suburban will be entered in this event. The question has been asked, and I have decided that in all fairness it would be best not to enter it in the money round.


----------



## Studio Civic

We are down to two spots guys and gals........If you are wanting in hit us up quick....We don't want you left out!


----------



## Studio Civic

Hello Ray Rayfield!!!! Welcome to the party!!! Team Linear Power!!!!

Here is a list of the current Competitors registered for the Money Round Event

Steve Lasher
Jim Rogers
Dean Elzy
Rick Phillips
Harold Jones
Chad Bui
Ron Baker
James Risenhoover
Mike Johnson
Rene Sanchez
Eric Hansen
Matt Thomas
Lou Le
Mark Eldridge
Steve Head
Robert Mcintosh
John Roberts
Don Gibson
Todd Luliak
Ricky Eaton
Rick Paul
Steve Hester
Shane Smith
Grayson Strakele
Ally Miller
Scott Welch
Brian Mitchell
Juan Maldanado
Ray Rayfield

That leaves 1 slots at this moment.

Also, neither my Honda, nor my suburban will be entered in this event. The question has been asked, and I have decided that in all fairness it would be best not to enter it in the money round.


----------



## SouthSyde

Its really shaping up to be a who's who of car audio at the moment... Sweet!!


----------



## Studio Civic

Big news ladies and Gentlemen......Linear Power has now signed on as an event sponsor.........Big shout out to those guys for stepping up......This event is going to be huge!!!!


----------



## Studio Civic

Hello Matt Rivera!!!! Welcome to the party!!! Almost totally full!!!!

Here is a list of the current Competitors registered for the Money Round Event

Steve Lasher
Jim Rogers
Dean Elzy
Rick Phillips
Harold Jones
Chad Bui
Ron Baker
James Risenhoover
Mike Johnson
Rene Sanchez
Eric Hansen
Matt Thomas
Mark Eldridge
Steve Head
Robert Mcintosh
John Roberts
Don Gibson
Todd Luliak
Ricky Eaton
Rick Paul
Steve Hester
Shane Smith
Grayson Strakele
Ally Miller
Scott Welch
Brian Mitchell
Juan Maldanado
Ray Rayfield
Mathew Rivera

That leaves 1 slots at this moment.

Also, neither my Honda, nor my suburban will be entered in this event. The question has been asked, and I have decided that in all fairness it would be best not to enter it in the money round.


----------



## SouthSyde

bump for exposure!


----------



## bertholomey

This is shaping up to be a mini-Finals......Looking forward to seeing the results. I wish work wasn't crazy right now - would fly down to spectate!


----------



## highly

For the MECA 3x event, what judging material is scheduled to be used? The Chesky Ultimate Demonstration Disk or the newer Chesky/Arc Audio material?

-Todd


----------



## Studio Civic

The table is set! Pull up a chair and dig in! The money round is full!

Here is a list of the current Competitors registered for the Money Round Event

Steve Lasher
Jim Rogers
Dean Elzy
Rick Phillips
Harold Jones
Chad Bui
Ron Baker
James Risenhoover
Mike Johnson
Rene Sanchez
Eric Hansen
Matt Thomas
Mark Eldridge
Steve Head
Robert Mcintosh
John Roberts
Don Gibson
Todd Luliak
Ricky Eaton
Rick Paul
Steve Hester
Shane Smith
Grayson Strakele
Ally Miller
Scott Welch
Brian Mitchell
Juan Maldanado
Ray Rayfield
Mathew Rivera
Linda Kobayashi

As with any event, somebody may drop out. If so those spots will be made available on a first come first serve basis unless some one registers as an alternate. 

Thank you all!


----------



## SouthSyde

Welcome to the fun Mrs. Papasin


----------



## MrsPapasin

Thank you, SouthSyde and Studio Civic! 

The Papasin family is coming for the full on splash area/bouncy house! The kids are looking forward to that.

BigRed will also be joining us. 

We’re happy to be in on the fun and excited to have the opportunity to meet many of you!


----------



## Buckyibf

Really hope I can make this event it would be nice to meet Mr. & Mrs. Papasin and Jim.


----------



## Maldonadosqs

Studio Civic said:


> Hello Brian Mitchell and Juan Maldanado!!!! Welcome to the party!!! We are officially international!!!!
> 
> Here is a list of the current Competitors registered for the Money Round Event
> 
> Steve Lasher
> Jim Rogers
> Dean Elzy
> Rick Phillips
> Harold Jones
> Chad Bui
> Ron Baker
> James Risenhoover
> Mike Johnson
> Rene Sanchez
> Eric Hansen
> Matt Thomas
> Lou Le
> Mark Eldridge
> Steve Head
> Robert Mcintosh
> John Roberts
> Don Gibson
> Todd Luliak
> Ricky Eaton
> Rick Paul
> Steve Hester
> Shane Smith
> Grayson Strakele
> Ally Miller
> Scott Welch
> Brian Mitchell
> Juan Maldanado
> 
> That leaves 2 slots at this moment.
> 
> Also, neither my Honda, nor my suburban will be entered in this event. The question has been asked, and I have decided that in all fairness it would be best not to enter it in the money round.


Hello Chris Thanks I be There in the Money Round Event

Greetings


----------



## basher8621

See ya in a few weeks Juan.


----------



## Studio Civic

Hey guys and gals....just a small update on the show. Due to insurance concerns there will not be a water slide. We apologize, but our insurance will not cover it. We do have two very nice pools with waterslides within a couple miles of our store. Other than that, everything is ready to rolllllll!!!!!


----------



## MrsPapasin

Thanks for the heads up, Studio Civic. I'll plan accordingly for my kids.


----------



## veloze

Maldonadosqs said:


> Hello Chris Thanks I be There in the Money Round Event
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings



Hey Juan, I hope you kick some ass this time around. Don't forget the border crossing is a *****!!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed

Veloze, what about the Cali kids? Lol


----------



## Maldonadosqs

veloze said:


> Hey Juan, I hope you kick some ass this time around. Don't forget the border crossing is a *****!!&#55357;&#56836;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Q Tal Jose Veloze me va dar gusto volver a verte y pasar una tarde agradable conviviendo con buenos amigos nuevmente 

Saludos


----------



## veloze

BigRed said:


> Veloze, what about the Cali kids? Lol


Absolutely Jim, the Cali kid's will do awesome this years. If I could get a deal on a flight to Houston...I'll be there to support my Cali brothers & sisters.


----------



## veloze

Maldonadosqs said:


> Q Tal Jose Veloze me va dar gusto volver a verte y pasar una tarde agradable conviviendo con buenos amigos nuevmente
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Juan, voy hacer lo posible de atender este evento. Espero que ganes este año . Saludes!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde

Studio Civic said:


> Hey guys and gals....just a small update on the show. Due to insurance concerns there will not be a water slide. We apologize, but our insurance will not cover it. We do have two very nice pools with waterslides within a couple miles of our store. Other than that, everything is ready to rolllllll!!!!!


You hear that honey badger? Leave your thong at home...


----------



## basher8621

Nooo, I had it all ready so you and I could slide together my little Cat Duck.


----------



## The Performer

I could probably wrestle up a bunch of possums and raccoons and we could have a petting zoo for kids... And as a plan b if the wildlife turns out to be to ornery we can have one hell of a barbecue.... 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## derek0606

I have tons of ***** by the house I would love to donate!

Keep messing with my trash!

I am saving two liter bottles because I found a video; they are smart enough to reach in for food but too dumb to let go and pull their hand out. Hopefully I will have a neighborhood of racoons with bottles on their feet!


----------



## SouthSyde

derek0606 said:


> I have tons of ***** by the house I would love to donate!
> 
> Keep messing with my trash!
> 
> I am saving two liter bottles because I found a video; they are smart enough to reach in for food but too dumb to let go and pull their hand out. Hopefully I will have a neighborhood of racoons with bottles on their feet!


LMAO!!!! Funniest **** Ive heard in a longgg time man... :laugh:


----------



## papasin

highly said:


> For the MECA 3x event, what judging material is scheduled to be used? The Chesky Ultimate Demonstration Disk or the newer Chesky/Arc Audio material?
> 
> 
> 
> -Todd



I wanted to bump up Todd's question as we are also curious to know the answer to this. Thanks.


----------



## SouthSyde

papasin said:


> I wanted to bump up Todd's question as we are also curious to know the answer to this. Thanks.


According to Jeremy Clutts the head judge, he will be using the chesky demonstration disc...


----------



## papasin

SouthSyde said:


> According to Jeremy Clutts the head judge, he will be using the chesky demonstration disc...


Thanks for confirming.


----------



## vulgamore89

I may bring my mustang down if I can get the install finished in time. Might only spectate or do some kind of rookie event, as its my first real sq oriented install. Would mainly like to get some ears and opinions from some of you guys


----------



## SouthSyde

vulgamore89 said:


> I may bring my mustang down if I can get the install finished in time. Might only spectate or do some kind of rookie event, as its my first real sq oriented install. Would mainly like to get some ears and opinions from some of you guys


THAT'S what its all about! Hope to see you there..


----------



## pocket5s

vulgamore89 said:


> I may bring my mustang down if I can get the install finished in time. Might only spectate or do some kind of rookie event, as its my first real sq oriented install. Would mainly like to get some ears and opinions from some of you guys


Some of the very best cars in the country will be there, so listen all you can. My only advice when asking people to hear yours is be very open to feedback if you truly want to learn and make it better. You may get feedback and think to yourself "wow this guy thinks my car totally sucks ass", but ultimately if the listener is giving any detailed feedback is it because they want to help you, not make you feel bad 

Come to think of it, the sooner in your install you get feedback probably the better. you won't go down a long road of tuning only to find out you missed something fundamental and have to start all over. Ask me how I know...


----------



## quality_sound

That's why I go in with the assumption mine sucks. Plus, it usually does. lol

Are you taking the Charger? I need ideas for mine. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## pocket5s

quality_sound said:


> That's why I go in with the assumption mine sucks. Plus, it usually does. lol
> 
> Are you taking the Charger? I need ideas for mine.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Yes I am. There is another charger being built by as a shop demo car in OKC that should be going as well. won't be competing but it should be there. I've seen the install progress and it's gonna be nice


----------



## vulgamore89

Yeah its nothing special, especially compared to some of the build logs I've seen on the site. But it sounds pretty decent to me. Still have a lot of playing around to do with the 80prs and getting wires where I want them


----------



## ssmith100

Vulgamore,

I'm kind of in the same boat. My car is being finished now. Mr Hester has assured me it sounds great but I'm curious to hear from some of the good ears that are going to be there. Sneak peak of my trunk that's a ways of being finished.

Shane


----------



## SouthSyde

WOW~!


----------



## vulgamore89

ssmith100 said:


> Vulgamore,
> 
> I'm kind of in the same boat. My car is being finished now. Mr Hester has assured me it sounds great but I'm curious to hear from some of the good ears that are going to be there. Sneak peak of my trunk that's a ways of being finished.
> 
> Shane


Wow that looks pretty awesome


----------



## Wrecker1

Jealous, I am. Very clean. 

Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssmith100

Last pic I'll probably post till event. Almost done.

Shane


----------



## quality_sound

pocket5s said:


> Yes I am. There is another charger being built by as a shop demo car in OKC that should be going as well. won't be competing but it should be there. I've seen the install progress and it's gonna be nice


Nice! I have some ideas. I really want to see what I can do as far as subs and see if I can get my horns in AND keep my parking brake. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## pocket5s

quality_sound said:


> Nice! I have some ideas. I really want to see what I can do as far as subs and see if I can get my horns in AND keep my parking brake.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk



Mine has a 13W7. This other one will have 2 12's. The trunk on theirs is turning out really nice. Mine will be in shambles  it will take some imagination and explaining to visualize what mine will eventually look like.


----------



## quality_sound

Ummmm, yeah, we're gonna have to listen to them then. I'll let you bump my beats by Dre. Lol

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## snaimpally

I'm coming down for a listen only and to talk to Chris about a build for my new car. Looking forward to seeing and hearing the vehicles!


----------



## Wrecker1

This will be our first view of a competition, and my wife and I are in for the whole weekend. Anxious to take it all in and hear lots of new, unattainable goals. 

Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500

Got our hotel rooms booked today. Yay!!


----------



## Maldonadosqs

SouthSyde said:


> According to Jeremy Clutts the head judge, he will be using the chesky demonstration disc...


Hello Chad what judging material is to be used? Disk The Demonstration in the Money Round 

Gretings your good friend Juan Maldonado


----------



## Maldonadosqs

basher8621 said:


> See ya in a few weeks Juan.


Hi steve give me pleasure to see you again 

Greetings 

Juan Maldonado


----------



## e=mc2

Well, if I get my power steering fixed, I'll be down from Minnesota!


----------



## basher8621

Maldonadosqs said:


> Hello Chad what judging material is to be used? Disk The Demonstration in the Money Round
> 
> Gretings your good friend Juan Maldonado


A disk that is being specially put together. They won't disclose what is on it.


----------



## Studio Civic

The disc is being assembled. It will be one of the most musically demanding collections of material ever assembled for and SQ competitions. It will cover the entire spectrum. Be ready!


----------



## onebadmonte

Studio Civic said:


> The disc is being assembled. It will be one of the most musically demanding collections of material ever assembled for and SQ competitions. It will cover the entire spectrum. Be ready!


I was born ready..... Wait.... What are we talking about?


----------



## Maldonadosqs

Studio Civic said:


> The disc is being assembled. It will be one of the most musically demanding collections of material ever assembled for and SQ competitions. It will cover the entire spectrum. Be ready!


Thanks Chris will be a great disc álbum SQ

Greetings

Juan Maldonado


----------



## SouthSyde

Maldonadosqs said:


> Thanks Chris will be a great disc álbum SQ
> 
> Greetings
> 
> Juan Maldonado


DONT be late this time man!! lol


----------



## quality_sound

Studio Civic said:


> The disc is being assembled. It will be one of the most musically demanding collections of material ever assembled for and SQ competitions. It will cover the entire spectrum. Be ready!


Will there be copies for those not competing to buy? I'm always looking to expand my collection. 



SouthSyde said:


> DONT be late this time man!! lol


He's driving from Mexico. I think he gets a pass. lol


----------



## Maldonadosqs

quality_sound said:


> Will there be copies for those not competing to buy? I'm always looking to expand my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> He's driving from Mexico. I think he gets a pass. lol


Hello Quality_Sound I will be in this great event and I'll be glad to meet you

Greetings 

Juan Maldonado
Team DLS
Mustang Gt red Colorado 06


----------



## Buzzman

quality_sound said:


> Will there be copies for those not competing to buy? I'm always looking to expand my collection. . . . l


Copyright laws prohibit the sale of such items. But, they can certainly give them as "gifts" to their friends.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

ssmith100 said:


> Last pic I'll probably post till event. Almost done.
> 
> Shane


Hmmm, looks a lot like the Lexus logo my buddy Scott cut on the CNC router...


----------



## SouthSyde

quality_sound said:


> Will there be copies for those not competing to buy? I'm always looking to expand my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> He's driving from Mexico. I think he gets a pass. lol


But missing means he missed the whole comp like last year!! Dont make the same mistage again...


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Yeah, this is a don't miss event for sure!


----------



## The Performer

Just so everyone knows, it's common courtesy to bring mobile toys employees beer. Dos xx is fine. 

Just saying. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzman

The Performer said:


> Just so everyone knows, it's common courtesy to bring mobile toys employees beer. Dos xx is fine.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


You should have requested Chimay.


----------



## SouthSyde

Buzzman said:


> You should have requested Chimay.


Heyy, dont be putting stuff in his mind Don! I like him being a cheap date...


----------



## Buzzman

SouthSyde said:


> Heyy, dont be putting stuff in his mind Don! I like him being a cheap date...


:laugh: You're right Chad. I forgot you were doing the buying.


----------



## SouthSyde

e=mc2 said:


> Well, if I get my power steering fixed, I'll be down from Minnesota!


Welcome aboard man!!


----------



## SouthSyde

Buzzman said:


> :laugh: You're right Chad. I forgot you were doing the buying.


Already got a big bottle of goose coming.... Ya know, goose makes you loose?


----------



## Mitsu1grn

Greetings!

The content of the judging software will be posted after the show on Sunday. Each song will be listed with the album number and label it was issued under. We cannot even give the CD away. Too many people have caused problems with stupid lawsuits about copyright infringement. 

Please reread what Chris Pate has posted above. This collection of music will be a ***** to reproduce properly in ANY car system. Some of the music chosen has pushed home systems featuring Wilson Audio Alexandria's, AlexandriaII's, Focal Stella Utopia EM's and Grande Utopia EM's. Dynamic Range of everyone's system should be at absolute optimum. Several tracks used will be absolute black at times and will go to full crescendo at warp speed! These tracks have clipped Krell Solo 575 mono block amplifiers and McIntosh MC 2KW mono blocks. 

One suggestion that I will make as one of the judges.......if you like home theater subwoofer explosions sub bass, I would re-think my understanding of what Sub-woofers are supposed to do. 

This will be my only post on the disc and the music we will be using!

Nick


----------



## basher8621

I guess Krell needs to make a better amp.


----------



## The Performer

Nick, quit bullshitting everyone. I know you're dusting off your Doobie brothers greatest hits cd. 

"woah! Listen to the music! "

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Knowing Nick it's going to be a Michael McDonald and Kenny G mash-up.


----------



## Mitsu1grn

I beg your pardon sir......

Cindi Lauper and Pharrell Williams!!!


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Lol! You sir, have got a great sense of hunor.


----------



## quality_sound

SouthSyde said:


> But missing means he missed the whole comp like last year!! Dont make the same mistage again...


Did he? I thought he got there about half way through.


----------



## basher8621

He got there sunday. Missed Saturday.


----------



## speakerpimp

Do they sell Chimay in Collage Station??

Whatever, I'm down with that and the XX. I'm bringing some of both, let's DO this!!


----------



## SouthSyde

2 weeks to go!!!!!


----------



## quality_sound

basher8621 said:


> He got there sunday. Missed Saturday.


Oh yeah.







speakerpimp said:


> Do they sell Chimay in Collage Station??
> 
> Whatever, I'm down with that and the XX. I'm bringing some of both, let's DO this!!


Holy ****! Rick replied!


Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde

Yes, Rick is ALIVE Paul!!

Saw him again at some asian lounge lol


----------



## oilman

Asian lounge? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde

oilman said:


> Asian lounge?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yesss, in Chinatown... lol


----------



## Studio Civic

Let the countdown begin!!!!!!



its time boys and girls.....under two weeks till show time!!!!!


----------



## veloze

Damn, I won't be able to make it!! Hopefully next year...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde

veloze said:


> Damn, I won't be able to make it!! Hopefully next year...?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelsil1

veloze said:


> Damn, I won't be able to make it!! Hopefully next year...&#55357;&#56847;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I would love to attend as well. Old car long drive and empty bank account dictate otherwise.


----------



## BigRed

michaelsil1 said:


> I would love to attend as well. Old car long drive and empty bank account dictate otherwise.



I thought u said u weren't going because u didn't think any fourplay would be on the test cd


----------



## UNBROKEN

Sigh....the closer this gets the more I hate I won't be there.


----------



## veloze

michaelsil1 said:


> I would love to attend as well. Old car long drive and empty bank account dictate otherwise.



Michael, I didn't know you wanna to go to TX. I'm sure some of the SoCal crew would've loved it to donate some mula for you to represent the Cali kids. My problem was, I didn't planned way in advance...procrastinating is the thief of time. ��


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelsil1

veloze said:


> Michael, I didn't know you wanna to go to TX. I'm sure some of the SoCal crew would've loved it to donate some mula for you to represent the Cali kids. My problem was, I didn't planned way in advance...procrastinating is the thief of time. ��
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Even if I had the money it's too far. Anyway with all those beautiful Texas installs who wants to see an old beater.


----------



## The Performer

Ok so I'll probably get in a huge amount of trouble for leaking this info. But oh well, you guys owe me for this... 

Here is one of the more critical tracks from the disk that will be getting used for judging at this competition. 

http://youtu.be/iq_d8VSM0nw

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## fahrfrompuken

What? I can't hear anything after listening to that track...


----------



## michaelsil1

I hope someone is going to take and post a lot of pictures


----------



## fahrfrompuken

I'll have my DSLR there and will be taking a bunch.

Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde

The Performer said:


> Ok so I'll probably get in a huge amount of trouble for leaking this info. But oh well, you guys owe me for this...
> 
> Here is one of the more critical tracks from the disk that will be getting used for judging at this competition.
> 
> IceJJFish - On The Floor (Official Music Video) - YouTube
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


OK I got my car to play that GOOD


----------



## Studio Civic

Ok.....ladies and gentlemen the time is getting closer. There are now a three open slots for the Money round. Ron Baker, Brian Mitchell, and Eric Hansen are all out due to vehicle troubles. So we now have three available slots. They will be filled at a first come first serve basis. 

On another note......to the person who felt the need to call me on a sunday and argue with me about our show....please take a moment to step back and realize there is way more to this event than the MECA flier you received. Also arguing with me about the show we have put together is silly and very counterproductive......

To Everyone else.....The cash is waiting......The judges are waiting........and it is time!!!!

Looking forward to seeing all of you......(and that includes the guy who just called me)......Safe Travels to all!


----------



## BigRed

Studio Civic said:


> Ok.....ladies and gentlemen the time is getting closer. There are now a three open slots for the Money round. Ron Baker, Brian Mitchell, and Eric Hansen are all out due to vehicle troubles. So we now have three available slots. They will be filled at a first come first serve basis.
> 
> On another note......to the person who felt the need to call me on a sunday and argue with me about our show....please take a moment to step back and realize there is way more to this event than the MECA flier you received. Also arguing with me about the show we have put together is silly and very counterproductive......
> 
> To Everyone else.....The cash is waiting......The judges are waiting........and it is time!!!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing all of you......(and that includes the guy who just called me)......Safe Travels to all!



His name didn't happen to be Jon was it? Lol. See u in a few days!


----------



## SouthSyde

BigRed said:


> His name didn't happen to be Jon was it? Lol. See u in a few days!


LMAO!


----------



## UNBROKEN

BigRed said:


> His name didn't happen to be Jon was it? Lol. See u in a few days!


POW!


----------



## jsketoe

Red...you coming?

Oh..and Lasher said he wanted his car judged with Wham! Or something...pate had to talk him off the ledge.


----------



## basher8621

Why can't I get Wham?


----------



## BigRed

jsketoe said:


> Red...you coming?
> 
> Oh..and Lasher said he wanted his car judged with Wham! Or something...pate had to talk him off the ledge.



Yeah I'll be there Sketoe !!


----------



## iasca judge

Skeetoe you judging? Call me
Jim


----------



## quality_sound

Who can hate on Careless Whisper?

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde

quality_sound said:


> Who can hate on Careless Whisper?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


but he likes the "go go" song..


----------



## basher8621

i am going to buy the most current NOW Cd (chad wouldnt loan me his copy)and that is all I am goin to demo the entire weekend.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Now That's What I Call Music number 962?


----------



## quality_sound

SouthSyde said:


> but he likes the "go go" song..


It's a classic?

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound

basher8621 said:


> i am going to buy the most current NOW Cd (chad wouldnt loan me his copy)and that is all I am goin to demo the entire weekend.


I double dog dare you

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## sbeezy

Hey guys i haven't been active as ive been out of town working and have been very busy so i wont be able to make the meet because my setup isn't finished


----------



## sqgodz

I've never met any of you, but I've definitely stalked all over this forum. I'm going to try to convince the wife we need to go, so I can show her what I am trying to achieve with my system. Likely, though, we won't make it. I hope we can make it so that I can get some of your impressions on what I have done and what I need to do. Maybe I can even convince someone to help me out and get my butt in gear to actually rebuild my sub enclosure. As it sits, I'm about to put together a new fiberglass build for my sub and try to match it to what I hve already.

Hope to see you guys there.

James


----------



## Studio Civic

don't know....he didn't give his name

lol


----------



## fahrfrompuken

sbeezy said:


> Hey guys i haven't been active as ive been out of town working and have been very busy so i wont be able to make the meet because my setup isn't finished


Sorry you won't make it man.

And to all those that are considering even remotely to come to this show... DO IT! It's gonna be badass. Some really great cars and even better people will be there.


----------



## Studio Civic

John Cosby......You are now in the money round........Also Bobby Hillgaerterner will be taking Steve Head's Slot!


Two slots Left


----------



## quality_sound

Wait, Steve is out? Maaaaaaaan

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## fahrfrompuken

John Cosby is in the money round? Crap! Well there go my chances.


----------



## ScionTRG

fahrfrompuken said:


> John Cosby is in the money round? Crap! Well there go my chances.


yep...your chances are gone...


----------



## fahrfrompuken

I think I'm going to pick up the latest WOW CD and jam that all day (I wonder how many know what that is?).


----------



## damonryoung

fahrfrompuken said:


> I think I'm going to pick up the latest WOW CD and jam that all day (I wonder how many know what that is?).


I'm sure only a few outside the bible belt know what a WOW CD is... 

On another note, I seriously considered flying out for this... until I saw how much tickets would be...


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Spensive huh? Even on Southworst?


----------



## damonryoung

fahrfrompuken said:


> Spensive huh? Even on Southworst?


yeah, I waited a little too long to pull the trigger...


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Damn, damn it all to hell. We are considering coming out for the Norcal show.


----------



## SouthSyde

quality_sound said:


> Wait, Steve is out? Maaaaaaaan
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Not quiite...


----------



## damonryoung

fahrfrompuken said:


> Damn, damn it all to hell. We are considering coming out for the Norcal show.


Standby... I might be able to work some magic and show up anyhow... We shall find out shortly.

The one at SiS?


----------



## fahrfrompuken

DRTHJTA said:


> Standby... I might be able to work some magic and show up anyhow... We shall find out shortly.
> 
> The one at SiS?


It's the 6/28/2014 2x Iasca/Meca Liquid Trends show in Modesto Ca.


----------



## damonryoung

Looks like I'll be there to see all of these cars in one location!!


----------



## UNBROKEN

fahrfrompuken said:


> It's the 6/28/2014 2x Iasca/Meca Liquid Trends show in Modesto Ca.


There's a SoCal show about to pop up on the same date...just sayin'


----------



## LaserSVT

If I go it will just cause me to spend more money I do not have. LOL


----------



## Cajun

I have not been active on the site posting, but do log in to see what is going on. Work and other interest have kept me away from car audio for some time. I have the itch to build a system in my Chevy 2500 HD crew cab truck. I am looking forward to attending the event. I will be making the drive from Louisiana.


----------



## SouthSyde

Cajun said:


> I have not been active on the site posting, but do log in to see what is going on. Work and other interest have kept me away from car audio for some time. I have the itch to build a system in my Chevy 2500 HD crew cab truck. I am looking forward to attending the event. I will be making the drive from Louisiana.


Sweet! We will be wearing name tags, just come and ask for a demo if you like...


----------



## quality_sound

Chad will be the drunk Asian. lol

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## The Performer

http://gifrific.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/This-is-so-Exciting-Pineapple-Express.gif

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed

I heard chad got kicked out a fee places

http://jukinvideo.com/videos/focus/drunk/drunk-asian-guy-humps-yard-cup-and-chair-in-vegas/153/25383


----------



## pocket5s

BigRed said:


> I heard chad got kicked out a fee places
> 
> JukinVideo | Shoot Share Sell


epic ^^


----------



## derek0606

What time do we show up?


----------



## damonryoung

derek0606 said:


> What time do we show up?


Looks like registration begins at 9am...


----------



## SouthSyde

Ill be there at like 7... setting up


----------



## pocket5s

SouthSyde said:


> Ill be there at like 7... setting up


and won't be sober until about 10 or so?


----------



## SouthSyde

BigRed said:


> I heard chad got kicked out a fee places
> 
> JukinVideo | Shoot Share Sell


LMAO! At least he looks like he is having the time of his LIFE!


----------



## Buzzman

I won't be able to make it after all.  I was really looking forward to it, but I have too much work related stuff to accomplish the next couple of days. Have fun everyone! My money round spot will now be relinquished.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Really getting excited now. Only a couple of days to go!


----------



## svnuss

Sorry to hear that Buzzman, your car sound great last year.


----------



## ScionTRG

Looking to come in to town Friday... Are there any preshow festivities going on? Just trying to decide when roll in to town...


----------



## jowens500

We will be rolling into town around 7ish on Friday night.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Buzzman said:


> I won't be able to make it after all.  I was really looking forward to it, but I have too much work related stuff to accomplish the next couple of days. Have fun everyone! My money round spot will now be relinquished.


We will miss you Don!


----------



## ssmith100

Steve and I will be there Friday night with the wives. My car is getting a new tuning session that night. He has a room at the Econolodge across the street from Mobile Toys. We are at the Marriot down the road. I figure we will be tuning car later that night at his hotel after dinner.

Shane


----------



## jowens500

We are at the Econo too!


----------



## Wrecker1

Holiday... Inn. (That period is supposed to be capitalized) 

Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## damonryoung

I may not be bringing my vehicle, but I'm staying at a Holiday Inn Express...


----------



## crzetex

Hello all,

I am glad I found this post. I just started my SQ build in my truck and have been wanting to see and hear some builds. I am about an hour from College Station, so what day will be better for getting to talk to you guys and getting to see and hear what a good set up should sound like?

Thanks in advance and look forward to seeing you guys this weekend.
David


----------



## quality_sound

Saturday since the money round will move the cars indoors for judging. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## pocket5s

I believe only only 2 or three cars can go in at once, so at one one time that's 27 or so that will be outside


----------



## quality_sound

True, but last year the demos were all done on Saturday. At least by the guys competing Sunday. And I don't blame them with Sunday being the "real" competition. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## fish

jowens500 said:


> We are at the Econo too!


I see y'all stepped it up a couple notches from last year. :laugh:

Man, I wish I was going this year. Y'all have fun!


----------



## SouthSyde

3 at a time in the bay...


----------



## pocket5s

quality_sound said:


> True, but last year the demos were all done on Saturday. At least by the guys competing Sunday. And I don't blame them with Sunday being the "real" competition.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


no argument there


----------



## jowens500

Less than an hour to go before we hit the road.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Well get your drive on J!


----------



## sqgodz

Well, I blew my sub yesterday. That changes some things. I still might make it, with or without a sub.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Someone might have a sub you can borrow for the day. What sub blew?


----------



## sqgodz

I had a single Ultimax 10 in a fiberglass box. I have a spare that I can pop in its place, but I was hoping to run 2 for tomorrow. I'll have one. It's just a question of what kind of box it is in and how "finished" it is. 
I'm about to get in touch with PE so I can get them to send me a replacement.


----------



## vulgamore89

Man I'm not going to be able to make it either. Just don't have the play money to make it. Poor college kid  was hoping to see some awesome rides and get some ears in mine


----------



## LaserSVT

Okay I am only about an hour and a half drive. There are so many speakers I want to hear in person like Focal utopias and Illusion C12XLs and Image Dynamics subs etc etc so I really want to go. I can only spend a few hours there though and it would only be one day so the question is what would be the better day where I may be able to check out systems and whats the best time for these events? 
Im fat and hate Texas heat but I am curious as to how my setup compares to a real setup.


----------



## sqgodz

Laser, I'm intrigued by your question. I am truly curious the best day/time to show up too. My family and I are planning on heading up there tomorrow morning (from Houston). I'm about 2 hours away so I'm pretty flexible. 
I have to finish a temporary box and then we are hitting the road.
I'll see ya there.


----------



## jsketoe

We start judging after competitors meeting tomorrow"..competitors meeting is 830 am at shop.


----------



## svnuss

Last year I was a spectator and sunday was a better day to demo cars. Competitors where more secretive and don't want their system to break saturday, but after judging they where more willing to demo their system. I go both days.


----------



## snaimpally

SouthSyde said:


> 3 at a time in the bay...


Chad, you have really stepped up your game. Very impressed with your setup this year. Superb imaging both _width and depth_.


----------



## pickup1

3 hour drive and its starting to rain.


----------



## Darth SQ

quality_sound said:


> Who can hate on Careless Whisper?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Different album. 
Don't ask me how I know that. 


Consider this my subscribed for results post. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Results?
I've heard they've been announced already and we're all wanting to know asap. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jtaudioacc

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Results?
> I've heard they've been announced already and we're all wanting to know asap.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



i saw them, then they disappeared into thin air.


----------



## Darth SQ

jtaudioacc said:


> i saw them, then they disappeared into thin air.


Hmmmmmmmmmmm..............meh. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jode1967

I would certainly question some of the results


----------



## Darth SQ

What results?
It's been over for 2 hours now since they were announced. 
We'd like to see them too asap. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BigRed

Here u go


----------



## Darth SQ

BigRed said:


> Here u go


Thanks Jim. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## veloze

I'm sure the same bias crap from last year happened today. It's really obvious and no transparency. I always said...blind judging is a must!!?


----------



## Darth SQ

veloze said:


> I'm sure the same bias crap from last year happened today. It's really obvious and no transparency. I always said...blind judging is a must!!&#55357;&#56384;


Chris obviously found time to post the results on facebook.
The silence in this thread now that it's all over is intriguing.
Usually, threads like this after a big show are all a buzz.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jtaudioacc

that's what i saw, which i no longer see.


----------



## Buzzman

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Chris obviously found time to post the results on facebook.
> The silence in this thread now that it's all over is intriguing.
> Usually, threads like this after a big show are all a buzz.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Will they be posting the scores from yesterday as well? Perhaps that might start the buzz, no pun intended. :laugh:


----------



## ScionTRG

I just saw those results on FB...

Had a good time this weekend. Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## ErinH

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Chris obviously found time to post the results on facebook.
> 
> The silence in this thread now that it's all over is intriguing.
> 
> Usually, threads like this after a big show are all a buzz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> 
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



Not on the same day, though. Most people are traveling or just plain burned out and after spending all weekend without their families are ready to hang out with them rather than post on a forum. 

Give it a day or so and I'm sure there'll be the usual chit chat. Hopefully drama free and without panty-bunchin. 

In for pics!

E-dawg


----------



## Darth SQ

bikinpunk said:


> Not on the same day, though. Most people are traveling or just plain burned out and after spending all weekend without their families are ready to hang out with them rather than post on a forum.
> 
> Give it a day or so and I'm sure there'll be the usual chit chat. Hopefully drama free and without panty-bunchin.
> 
> In for pics!
> 
> E-dawg


I guess we do it a little different out here in Cali. 
X2 on the panty bunchin'. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ErinH

Meh... Local'ish shows here have feedback right away but they also don't have a two-day run with numerous people traveling. 

This show is like finals in that regard. And most people didn't post about finals until a day or so after.


----------



## jtaudioacc

i usually expect a day or so or never. lol. i was just kinda curious why they were posted, then later the post deleted. jim got the screen caps so that's cool.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Good times this weekend. Can only complain about the heat.


----------



## veloze

fahrfrompuken said:


> The points spread from the 6 judges today was extreme.


My point exactly...inconsistency!! Blah, blah blah!!?


----------



## ssmith100

I'm sure more will get posted soon. It was hot as hell for two days out there. I just woke up after getting home at 5. It was a great show. I had a blast. There were some disappointments I'm sure but I'm extremely happy with how I did.

Shane


----------



## UNBROKEN

I'm kinda curious how Linda could win Extreme yesterday and fall to 18th today?
Seems a little drastic from the outside looking in....but that's just me.

Nice to see my installer up there in the #5 slot though.


----------



## damonryoung

Besides the heat, it was a fun weekend! It was great to hear a lot of great cars! Better than that was putting a face with many of the screen names I see on here daily! 

Hope to do again!


----------



## ssmith100

Unbroken,

Rick one of the nicest guys I've ever met. He helped with some of the tuning on my car Saturday night.

Shane


----------



## UNBROKEN

Rick is a great guy. Treated me right and did one hell of an install for me. He and I will be working together again for sure.


----------



## chefhow

UNBROKEN said:


> I'm kinda curious how Linda could win Extreme yesterday and fall to 18th today?
> Seems a little drastic from the outside looking in....but that's just me.
> 
> Nice to see my installer up there in the #5 slot though.


I dont think there was anyone else in Extreme with her.


----------



## pocket5s

Transparency nonsense. Were you there veloze? 

Everyone had a big point spread from what I saw. It can be attributed to a few things. Namely the difference in judges sizes and seating positions. Some cars, like mine, are sensitive to head position. You seat the judge wrong and your staging can go to hell in a hurry. It is your responsibility to seat correctly. 


Beyond that there will always be differences in judges. It is what it is. And being a money round they had 6, SIX judges. Dropped the highest and lowest and averaged the other four. Even finals doesn't come close to that. 


Biased? Well I could have been one of those claiming bias. Iasca and USAc judges are mosconi/focal/etc folks. But I outscored a couple of their team in my very first showing with this vehicle. And some outscored me. I got excellent feedback from both judges, as well as Jeremy (meca judge).

On a more constructive feedback note i think they way they ran the money round with cars on to cool, but off to judge was a good one. Perhaps so that for next year during regular judging as well. Minor logistics stuff with the lining up of cars blocking movement of others, but nothing earth shattering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocket5s

UNBROKEN said:


> I'm kinda curious how Linda could win Extreme yesterday and fall to 18th today?
> 
> Seems a little drastic from the outside looking in....but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see my installer up there in the #5 slot though.



there were two meca judges (3rd got sick). There were six judges for the money round. She has one of 2 competitors in extreme. There were 28 competitors in the money round. Many who do not do meca. 

And the scoresheet was the iasca scoresheet, which is different than Mecas in several ways. 

Is that enough variables? From what I was told it was a very good car, no doubt. So nothing against it, it just had a lot more to compete against and competed with material than isn't standard meca, or any other org material. This fact was known ahead of time and no competitor knew the material ahead of time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highly

chefhow said:


> I dont think there was anyone else in Extreme with her.


Nail on the head with that one. I had my car there with a 1 hour tune after a massive reconstruction project. I'd score it a solid mid-60s. The MECA judges mostly agreed with that assessment. Now I didn't hear the Smart, but from what I'm to understand it's not too shabby. One would think it easily above a mid 60s score... so by that I'd tend towards Howard's sentiment of it running uncontested.


----------



## ssmith100

Very we'll said pocket5s. I don't know how they could have made the money round more fair than they did. 

Shane


----------



## SouthSyde

ssmith100 said:


> Very we'll said pocket5s. I don't know how they could have made the money round more fair than they did.
> 
> Shane


Congrats to Mark Eliridge and Steve Hester! Job well done guys! NO complaints from me...

Also, to you Shane! Great showing man!!


----------



## SouthSyde

DRTHJTA said:


> Besides the heat, it was a fun weekend! It was great to hear a lot of great cars! Better than that was putting a face with many of the screen names I see on here daily!
> 
> Hope to do again!


Hey man, I didnt see you... I met Jim Becker, Linda and Richard.

Good peeps!!!


----------



## Darth SQ

chefhow said:


> I dont think there was anyone else in Extreme with her.


I just checked with Richard and that's not an accurate statement.
Todd Luliak was in Extreme as well.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Studio Civic

Ok......Biased judging..... Really..... Really. I just spent the last year putting this event together. Mark Eldridge (probably my biggest competitor of the last 7 years) won again for the second time (he deserved it, earned it and won it). Second place was a guy who is not affiliated with any team, company or factory. There was not any biased judging last year or this year. My judges are amazing and without questions would not judge in a biased format. Yes judges start at different points on the score sheet as there average score, therefor scores are different from judge to judge..... Not to mention size, weight, and height. That's why there are six judges, drop the highest and the lowest.... And then Average the remaining four. The scores are correct, unbiased and the right car/competitor won. To all that own and placed in the top ten you earned it, and no keyboard commando who didn't go to the event can take that away from you.


----------



## Studio Civic

The Results are In and I want to thank all the sponsors, competitors, spectators, judges, and my crew here at the store.....We could not do this without yall
Annual Aggieland Invitational Results
1. Mark Eldridge 184.25
2. Steve Hester 183.25
3. Chad Bui 182.25
4. John Cosby 172.75
5. Rick Paul 168.75
6. James Risenhoover 167.50
7. Steve Lasher 167.25
8. Harold Jones 167.25
9. Dan Greenwood 167.00
10. Shane Smith 166.25
11. Grayson Strakele 165.50
12. Matt Thomas 164.50
13. Jim Rogers 163.75
14. John Roberts 161.00
15. Ally Miller 158.75
16. Dean Elzey 158.25
17. Mike Johnson 158.00
18. Linda Kobayashi 157.50
19. Mike Flanagan 154.75
20. Juan Maldanado 151.50
21. Matthew Rivera 151.00
22. Rick Phillips 150.00
23. Ray Rayfield 147.50
24. George Reed 144.75
25. Robert Mcintosh 144.50
26. Rene Sanchez 143.25
27. Ellis Jackson 119.50


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Damn, how'd I get 28th place?


----------



## santiagodraco

Awesome show. This was my first and from the outside looking in I don't think it could have been handled better or more professionally than it was by Chris and the rest of his team, and the judges.

It was hot as hell, the parking lot didn't lend itself to all the cars lining up for judging, and in spite of that everyone had a great attitude and it was a fantastic experience, especially for us newer folks wanting to learn and see what really goes into these great projects.

Respect to everyone involved.


----------



## ErinH

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I just checked with Richard and that's not an accurate statement.
> 
> Todd Luliak was in Extreme as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> 
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



Todd Luliak replied above (Highly).


----------



## highly

Studio Civic said:


> Ok......Biased judging..... Really..... Really. I just spent the last year putting this event together. Mark Eldridge (probably my biggest competitor of the last 7 years) won again for the second time (he deserved it, earned it and won it). Second place was a guy who is not affiliated with any team, company or factory. There was not any biased judging last year or this year. My judges are amazing and without questions would not judge in a biased format. Yes judges start at different points on the score sheet as there average score, therefor scores are different from judge to judge..... Not to mention size, weight, and height. That's why there are six judges, drop the highest and the lowest.... And then Average the remaining four. The scores are correct, unbiased and the right car/competitor won. To all that own and placed in the top ten you earned it, and no keyboard commando who didn't go to the event can take that away from you.


^Very well said Chris. It was an exceptional event. Thank you for all the hard work and extraordinary judges!


----------



## Darth SQ

bikinpunk said:


> Todd Luliak replied above (Highly).


Got it.....thanks Erin.
Congrats to all that competed today. :thumbsup:
I would have loved to have been there, hear these amazing systems, and met you all in person. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## UNBROKEN

highly said:


> Nail on the head with that one. I had my car there with a 1 hour tune after a massive reconstruction project. I'd score it a solid mid-60s. The MECA judges mostly agreed with that assessment. Now I didn't hear the Smart, but from what I'm to understand it's not too shabby. One would think it easily above a mid 60s score... so by that I'd tend towards Howard's sentiment of it running uncontested.


You can add 20 points to that. 
It's a consistent 80's car. 
Not taking anything away from anyone at all...all worked hard I know, especially those that put it together. I just found it odd that her car scored within 2 points of Eldridge one day then such a difference the next. 
Not trying to keyboard commando anything either...just making an observation.
I'm personally looking forward to getting back to Texas next month and hearing some of these cars myself.


----------



## MrsPapasin

highly said:


> Nail on the head with that one. I had my car there with a 1 hour tune after a massive reconstruction project. I'd score it a solid mid-60s. The MECA judges mostly agreed with that assessment. Now I didn't hear the Smart, but from what I'm to understand it's not too shabby. One would think it easily above a mid 60s score... so by that I'd tend towards Howard's sentiment of it running uncontested.



I'm very sad to hear people bashing my car. I have never gone on here bashing anyone's car. I had a lot of respect for you Todd as well as many others. I honestly wanted to hear your car Todd and I meant it but unfortunately there was no time. As you know I had my two children there with us so I was busy tending to them and listened to what cars I could. I'm very sorry that you feel the way you do. You didn't hear my car either so it's really not a fair assessment for you to say what you did. 

I had the time of my life driving there and making it all the way there just to try and hang with you guys. My highlights of the trip was going out there as team WCA, seeing Ally again, meeting Greyson and Quality Sound as well as others. Please don't ruin it for me as I have done nothing to you.


----------



## ssmith100

Thanks Chad, for it's first event I think the car did very well. Hester worked his magic in a very short period of time and got the car sounding very good. The drive home was quite pleasant. Oh, appreciate that cut in line on Saturday. 

Big shout out to Chris Lewis too for all the tuning he did on the car.

Thanks to Chris for putting on a great event. Counting the days till next year. 

My opinion, which probably doesn't matter much, Linda and Richards little smart car sounded pretty freaking good to me. I would have thought myself it would have done better today too. I don't think you could meet two nicer people. 

Shane


----------



## basher8621

This was a great event. Chris did a awesome job. Great judges that were fair.


----------



## The Performer

This weekend was fun. 

All I Got's to say is 'MERICA! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Studio Civic

Linda has a very nice car. I didn't get to hear it, but I did see it and heard from people that did. It is pretty darn amazing for such a small space..... That being said, I don't know that Todd was really "bashing" Linda's car........ He did just do a rebuild and it wasn't ready..... All true statements. That being said Linda's car is awesome and should give him a run for his money every time. As far as why it place 1st on Saturday and 18th on Sunday that is due to a completely different set of variables. Her car was judged on Sunday by 4 iasca judges, 1 USACI judge, and 1 MECA judge....... There are some pretty sizable differences in judge sizes, average starting score, and judge heights. Things are different and not always the same from org to org.....I appreciate Linda driving down and participating in the event.......her car is pretty darn awesome.


----------



## "that boy asad"

No Pics?


----------



## [email protected]

I don't want to step in the middle of something I don't know anything about, but I am a fixer and I see an issue.

Of the comments in this thread, taken for face value, I see no issues. Linda, I don't know if the highly guy said more stuff or not. What he said here, I thought was a compliment. To me it read like he was saying your car was pretty awesome and scoring well over 60 pts was a given. 

I know you guys have had some long, hot days, so I wanted to give an outside perspective on what was said.

If there was more I don't know about, then my assessment could be off. But from just what was said in the thread, that is how I saw it.








MrsPapasin said:


> I'm very sad to hear people bashing my car. I have never gone on here bashing anyone's car. I had a lot of respect for you Todd as well as many others. I honestly wanted to hear your car Todd and I meant it but unfortunately there was no time. As you know I had my two children there with us so I was busy tending to them and listened to what cars I could. I'm very sorry that you feel the way you do. You didn't hear my car either so it's really not a fair assessment for you to say what you did.
> 
> I had the time of my life driving there and making it all the way there just to try and hang with you guys. My highlights of the trip was going out there as team WCA, seeing Ally again, meeting Greyson and Quality Sound as well as others. Please don't ruin it for me as I have done nothing to you.


----------



## speakerpimp

What a weekend! If my phone wasn't trying to take me back to the stone age I'd have pics up right now...

I've got more done to my car in the last month getting ready for this show than the year prior so I'm happy with just the motivation that manifests from Chris's show. I also got to meet super-cool new friends as well as hang with some of my best buds in the world so I'm very thankful for such a great opportunity for us to all come together. I got to see a ton of sweet cars/setups from as far as Colorado, and California as well as other far away reaches(and I got tons of pics). I got to hear a lot of cars, and only heard of one turn-down. I walked away with 8 score sheets from dudes I wish would have autographed them for keeping sakes. The competition aspect was fun for what it was with the brutal Texas heat and all. There was a "two seat" one seat judging in one of the orgs, for what that's worth. The money round was well thought out and went smooth, they had that **** down. I almost lost out on the MR to my headunit crapping out right before my round! Tell you what, new favorite trophy is this here white envelope!!!!

I do wish I would have ran in MECA too, and there were about 6 cars I wanted to hear that I didn't. Other than that, I had a GREAT weekend! It was awesome to meet all y'all that came out!!


I really hope Chris throws another one!!


----------



## Darth SQ

[email protected] said:


> I don't want to step in the middle of something I don't know anything about, but I am a fixer and I see an issue.
> 
> Of the comments in this thread, taken for face value, I see no issues. Linda, I don't know if the highly guy said more stuff or not. What he said here, I thought was a compliment. To me it read like he was saying your car was pretty awesome and scoring well over 60 pts was a given.
> 
> I know you guys have had some long, hot days, so I wanted to give an outside perspective on what was said.
> 
> If there was more I don't know about, then my assessment could be off. But from just what was said in the thread, that is how I saw it.


Joey,
I just reread Highly's post in the context you placed it and it makes sense. 
Deleted my above post. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jtaudioacc

[email protected] said:


> I don't want to step in the middle of something I don't know anything about, but I am a fixer and I see an issue.
> 
> Of the comments in this thread, taken for face value, I see no issues. Linda, I don't know if the highly guy said more stuff or not. What he said here, I thought was a compliment. To me it read like he was saying your car was pretty awesome and scoring well over 60 pts was a given.
> 
> I know you guys have had some long, hot days, so I wanted to give an outside perspective on what was said.
> 
> If there was more I don't know about, then my assessment could be off. But from just what was said in the thread, that is how I saw it.


i will disagree, i don't know who anyone is here, but when i saw that comment, i cringed, it looked like a sore loser, then an attempt to discredit the smart all together. a classic backhanded compliment. 

as someone who does other forms of competition, it's often a normal reaction. the high road is to just congratulate, or just not say anything at all, and come back better next time.


----------



## mires

jtaudioacc said:


> i will disagree, i don't know who anyone is here, but when i saw that comment, i cringed, it looked like a sore loser, then an attempt to discredit the smart all together. a classic backhanded compliment.
> 
> as someone who does other forms of competition, it's often a normal reaction. the high road is to just congratulate, or just not say anything at all, and come back better next time.


I read it the way Joey did. He said he didn't hear the Smart car but from what he heard from others, it wasn't too shabby. I'm not here to argue with anyone. I just know that Mrs. Papasin was offended by his comment and I don't think she needs to be. Probably just read it wrong but I don't think he meant anything negative by it at all.


----------



## GLN305

[email protected] said:


> I don't want to step in the middle of something I don't know anything about, but I am a fixer and I see an issue.
> 
> Of the comments in this thread, taken for face value, I see no issues. Linda, I don't know if the highly guy said more stuff or not. What he said here, I thought was a compliment. To me it read like he was saying your car was pretty awesome and scoring well over 60 pts was a given.
> 
> I know you guys have had some long, hot days, so I wanted to give an outside perspective on what was said.
> 
> If there was more I don't know about, then my assessment could be off. But from just what was said in the thread, that is how I saw it.




I started to post and stopped myself a few times because I read Todd's post and interpreted it the same way you did. He said his car scored low 60's...which it deserved in his opinion and the Smart was in the higher 60's and everyone agreed it was at least that good if not better.


----------



## Golden Ear

Sub'd. Y'all know why


----------



## thehatedguy

I took Todd's post to say what JOey said too.

I read that Todd said he car wasn't done and was off...and the other car was easily better than his. No insulting or bashing of anyone's car.

But maybe it's me being a southerner and tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## claydo

Mrs. Papasin, I don't believe there has been any slight to your car. Todd posted that he didn't believe he was in your class that day, saying he had a solid mid 60s car, and yours, being liked by others, was obviously much better than his.........Therefore, he took a jab at his car agreeing that you ran uncontested. This is the way it read to me......



Oh...and in for pics!


----------



## MrsPapasin

highly said:


> Nail on the head with that one. I had my car there with a 1 hour tune after a massive reconstruction project. I'd score it a solid mid-60s. The MECA judges mostly agreed with that assessment. Now I didn't hear the Smart, but from what I'm to understand it's not too shabby. One would think it easily above a mid 60s score... so by that I'd tend towards Howard's sentiment of it running uncontested.



Hmm ok I guess saying, "I'd tend towards Howard's sentiment of it running uncontested" is not at all demeaning towards our accomplishments for that day. As a competitor I believe we make a choice whether we compete with a refined complete build or a build in progress. And as such we take responsibility and care to be good sportsmen on whether we win or lose because of it. Win or lose, I was quite honored to be able to compete with Todd this Saturday. I was very excited about the opportunity. Maybe it's just because I don't know Todd and if I did that I would understand that comment as a compliment. Right now though I don't see how that is a compliment and the good will feeling is simply gone for me unfortunately.  In all honesty though, I wish you Todd the best of luck and hope to someday again try competing against each other again as I think perhaps we got off on the wrong foot.

About happier things. Chris Pate, thank you for putting on the show and allowing us Californians to compete there and be a part of all the excitement. It was a very good show. Also thank you for the kind words about my car. Nick Wingate also thank you for encouraging us to come and for the warm hospitality. Also thank you to all who listened to the Smart and enjoyed it. Please come visit us in California if you guys get a chance. It's a wonderful thing to be able to network and grow together as a community. Take care everyone!


----------



## highly

Holy wow. I did NOT see that one coming.

Sorry if anyone took anything I said as bashing someone else's car. I certainly didn't intend that to be the sentiment at ALL. I thought I said that my car sucked, not that Linda's sucked. Somehow that got taken completely sideways.

I'm very sorry for anyone's hurt feelings. It wasn't an attempt at being a sore anything.  So Linda and Mr Papasin, let this be a clearly stated formal apology that I never meant to diminish your win in any way. I'm sorry if my poor choice of words led you to believe that I was. 


-T


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Todd is a great guy that goes far out of his way at all times to help others. He always gives constructive criticism and never talks down to those of us that are less knowledgeable. Knowing what I know of him I would say that the negativity was not real, only perceived.

There is always that message sent, message received thing. I said one thing, is that what you understood? I think we have a case of the message being delivered one way and it being perceived another.


----------



## speakerpimp




----------



## speakerpimp




----------



## Studio Civic

Well....now that we all seem to be out of the heat of the moment....and the drama is done.....Thank You all for coming to our Event. This Event is dedicated to the DIYMA competitors and members and without yall it would not be possible.....sorry for the delay on the IASCA and USACI results.......Had to relax a bit...

IASCA Results

Rookie 

Kieth Knotsman 206
Ellis Jackson 193
Kevin Cole 177

Amateur

Steve Lasher 223
James Risenhoover 207
Dean Elzy 198
Mimi Provasek 193
Shane Smith 191
Rick Phillips 191
Robert mcintosh 179
James Weaver 172
Jason Williams 160
Matt Rivera 156

Pro Am

Rick Paul 231
Chris Provasek 145

Pro

Steve Hester 231
Chad Bui 225
Harold Jones 202
Jim Rogers 187
Todd Lulliak 171
Daniel Greenwood 167
John Roberts 164

Expert 

Mark Eldridge 225

Expert Solo 

Chris Pate 251

Install

Rookie

Ellis Jackson 138

Amateur

James Risenhoover 202

Expert

Mark Eldridge 307

Expert Solo

Chris Pate 305

Best of Show Sound was a Tie between Rick Paul and Steve Hester (expert competitors are not qualified for BOS). It was decided by tonality which Steve Hester was one point higher. Steve Hester was the BOS winner.


----------



## SouthSyde

Thanks for the pics Rick, there were some reallllllly nice cars here....


----------



## Studio Civic

USACI Results

Rookie 1Q

Kieth Knotsman 154
Shane Smith 154

Rookie 1Q+

Ellis Jackson 234

Amateur 1Q

Juan Maldanado 228
Mike Johnson 223
Rick Phillips 220
Robert Mcintosh 218
Dean Elzy 213
James Weaver 212
John Cosby 207

Amateur 1SQ+

James Risenhoover 435
Steve Lasher 428
Rene Sanchez 358

Pro 1Q

Harold Jones 242
Chad Bui 240
Rick Paul 225
Steve Hester 216
Jim Rogers 210

Pro 2Q

Matt Thomas 218

Pro 2SQ+

John Roberts 419

Expert 1SQ+ 464

Expert 2SQ+ 451

BOS Sound winner was John Roberts (Expert competitors are not qualified for BOS)


----------



## SouthSyde

ssmith100 said:


> Thanks Chad, for it's first event I think the car did very well. Hester worked his magic in a very short period of time and got the car sounding very good. The drive home was quite pleasant. Oh, appreciate that cut in line on Saturday.
> 
> Thanks to Chris for putting on a great event. Counting the days till next year.
> 
> My opinion, which probably doesn't matter much, Linda and Richards little smart car sounded pretty freaking good to me. I would have thought myself it would have done better today too. I don't think you could meet two nicer people.
> 
> Shane


Sweet!! Glad you had a good time. At the end of the day, that is all that matters...


----------



## jode1967

I want to clarify my statement of bias- of the cars that I did hear, and I didnt hear all of them that competed. I though 1 car was misplaced by a ways. I wont say what car it was or who it was as it really doesnt matter. But, in my opinion, there was 1 car that was a ways higher than I would have guessed. other than that- I have no issues at all.
truly had a great time at the show. and thought it was a super nice competition. College Station has a great place to audition a wide range of gear with super management and install skills. So thanks to Mobile Toys for making the effort to keep this sport growing and entertaining the masses.
So to all that had a part in making this a great competition, I say thank you


----------



## Mitsu1grn

Greetings!

There were a number of requests made to me to release the list of the musical tracks used to evaluate the systems that were judged yesterday. Here you go!

track one: 20th Century Fox Fanfare
Label: Varese Sarabande # VSD-5353
The Empire Strikes Back Soundtrack
track two: The Vikings ( Arthur Willis)
Pomp and Pipes
Label: Reference Recordings # RR-58CD
Warning: 16Hz-25Hz notes Extreme low end

track three: The Apollo 13 Launch Sequence
Label: Telarc # CD-80437
The Big Picture
Warning: 5 hz infrasonic frequencies

track four: Re-entry and Splashdown
Label: Telarc # CD-80437

track five: Grand Choeur Dialogue
Eugene Gigout
Music for Organ, Brass and Percussion
Telarc # CD-80218

track six: Orgone
Miles and Quincy: Live at Montreaux
Warner Bros. Label # 45221-2

track seven: Somewhere Somebody
Jennifer Warnes
The Hunter Label Private Music

track eight: Fat Bottom Girls
Queen
Greatest hits Remaster Label Hollywood Records

track nine: Leap Frog
The Wind Machine
* Let me explain this track. This is a commercially unavailable recording. It 
was given to me by a member of this band at the 2009 RMAF in Denver.
We were demonstrating a Raven Bard home speaker system when this
gentleman asked to listen to his CD. We played it and it was unreal in 
dynamics and representation of Big Band Jazz. Simply Amazing! When
the track was over we had a room full of people stand and applaud! He
gave me the CD and a tribute to the system reproducing the band. This
track has almost zero compression and was not mixed. It was two 
microphones going to a DAT player. Thats it. Honestly, not very many cars 
could reproduce or handle the dynamics of this track yesterday.

track 10 All Blues
Jazz Hat Featuring Mike Garson
Reference Recordings RR-114

track 12 Good Vibrations
PaPa Doo Run Run
California Project
Telarc # CD 85501

track 13 The Man I love
Ben Webster Live
Storyville Records

track 14 It Beats Workin' reprise
George Faber It beats Workin'
Pope Music # PMG 2023-2

track 15 Count the Tears
George Faber
It Beats Workin'
Pope Music # PMG 2023-2


----------



## ErinH

based on the feedback I've read here and elsewhere, I may seriously try to make this next year if the timing is right (assuming there will be another). 12 hour drive that'd require me breaking it up. but looks like it'd be worth it!


----------



## strakele

I definitely had a great time at the show, even more than last year (though I wish I had gotten to listen to more cars!) Thanks to everyone who helped make it happen.

Was great to hang out with the Texas crew again and meet all the west coast people too! I was definitely impressed with how the money round was kept on schedule as well. And I'm pretty happy with how well I did (but man... less than a point out of the money.. darn lol).

Hope I'll be able to make it to the next one.


----------



## pocket5s

bikinpunk said:


> based on the feedback I've read here and elsewhere, I may seriously try to make this next year if the timing is right (assuming there will be another). 12 hour drive that'd require me breaking it up. but looks like it'd be worth it!


You NEED to make this show Erin


----------



## pocket5s

strakele said:


> I definitely had a great time at the show, even more than last year (though I wish I had gotten to listen to more cars!) Thanks to everyone who helped make it happen.
> 
> Was great to hang out with the Texas crew again and meet all the west coast people too! I was definitely impressed with how the money round was kept on schedule as well. And I'm pretty happy with how well I did (but man... less than a point out of the money.. darn lol).
> 
> Hope I'll be able to make it to the next one.


being the bubble boy always sucks. I'd rather get 12th than 11th lol


----------



## ErinH

pocket5s said:


> You NEED to make this show Erin


lol. NEED is a pretty strong word.

I'd be worried about my Civic making it. 180k miles on it now and I'm a bit leery of taking extreme trips in it. But, heck... we will see. Definitely looks like an awesome show. And if you're only going to make ONE (since your wife won't let you go to any others after one such as this), might as well make it a good one. LOL.


----------



## hesterized

Thanks for all the hard work from Mobile Toys and the collection of awesome judges. A shout out to Rick Paul for helping me with sub adjustments from Sat - Sun, he helped me take the truck to the next level. Shout out to Chris Lewis for helping make further adjustments after the MR, he took the truck to a level I didn't know it could achieve. Shout out to all the new friends I made this weekend thanks for supporting the show..

Steve


----------



## iasca judge

I would like to thank Chris and all of the Mobile Toys crew for putting on a great show(and some odd entertainment). 

I have been involved in judging iasca and usac show for around 20 years now and understand what it takes to pull off a show like this. Chris put together at least 4 out of 6 judge that have been FINALS head judges and the other 2 judges I know have been judges at finals as well. You do not earn a position judge at that level being biased. I am back competing in the lanes for the first time in a long time and feel that everyone was TOP notch. THANK YOU all for your professionalism and your time! (Even though you ripped me a new one lol)

I also would like to say thank you to all of my fellow competitor for allowing me to listen to your cars, I wish I could have heard them all. I meet a lot of new faces this weekend and look forward to seeing them all again soon.

Safe travels to all,

Jim


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Chris, the Mobile Toys team, Samantha, and all the judges did such a wonderful job this weekend. The show was very well run. They really made us feel comfortable and took great care of us. I was very happy to be a part of this show. I got to see some old friends and even made some ones. Thanks again y'all.


----------



## ErinH

has someone posted the MECA scores and I just missed them? Pardon me, if so. If not, looking forward to seeing how that org's placings fell since I'm a bit more familiar with it than I am the others.


----------



## JayinMI

claydo said:


> Mrs. Papasin, I don't believe there has been any slight to your car. Todd posted that he didn't believe he was in your class that day, saying he had a solid mid 60s car, and yours, being liked by others, was obviously much better than his.........Therefore, he took a jab at his car agreeing that you ran uncontested. This is the way it read to me......
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...and in for pics!


That was how I took it too.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI

strakele said:


> I definitely had a great time at the show, even more than last year (though I wish I had gotten to listen to more cars!) Thanks to everyone who helped make it happen.
> 
> Was great to hang out with the Texas crew again and meet all the west coast people too! I was definitely impressed with how the money round was kept on schedule as well. And I'm pretty happy with how well I did (but man... less than a point out of the money.. darn lol).
> 
> Hope I'll be able to make it to the next one.


Did you change your pillars? Don't remember seeing anything in the build log on that! Looks awesome.


----------



## pocket5s

bikinpunk said:


> has someone posted the MECA scores and I just missed them? Pardon me, if so. If not, looking forward to seeing how that org's placings fell since I'm a bit more familiar with it than I am the others.



Jeremy usually gets them up within a day or so. He was a money round judge as well so he didn't go home until Sunday late afternoon.


----------



## damonryoung

Just some of my pics... I'm sure there are some duplicates...


----------



## Darth SQ

DRTHJTA said:


> Just some of my pics... I'm sure there are some duplicates...


Some amazingly beautiful builds. 
You guys really raise the bar in Texas. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jkrob21

I thought the show was a blast! Great to see folks that I haven't seen in a while. The hosts were awesome. The judges were awesome. The competitors were awesome. What more could you ask for???

Thank You Chris and company for having this show for myself and other car audio fanatics!


----------



## unpredictableacts

Who was in the black TC Audio Ford?


----------



## basher8621

John Roberts, jkrob21 owns that truck.


----------



## jsketoe

As I judge for the event I want to say thanks for you guys obviously working hard on your cars. I did not hear one car that I walked out of and said...that was bad. Seriously. You guys brought your A game. I also want to thank so many of you competitors that let me and my broken back take breaks even if right in front of your car. I really didn't expect so many of you guys to look out for me and my welfare. Chris and all the judging crew...for sure Brenda too (Nick pass on my thank you to her as well)...you guys made sure I was taken care of with drinks or food or breaks while judging.
So to share...I could not judge Sunday because I didn't think I could be on my feet two days back to back plus I had a doc appt Monday morning. Good news! Brace is off, and I am doing a month of PT! 
If chris will have me next year I will be there again...I love doing that show.


----------



## pocket5s

jsketoe said:


> As I judge for the event I want to say thanks for you guys obviously working hard on your cars. I did not hear one car that I walked out of and said...that was bad. Seriously. You guys brought your A game. I also want to thank so many of you competitors that let me and my broken back take breaks even if right in front of your car. I really didn't expect so many of you guys to look out for me and my welfare. Chris and all the judging crew...for sure Brenda too (Nick pass on my thank you to her as well)...you guys made sure I was taken care of with drinks or food or breaks while judging.
> So to share...I could not judge Sunday because I didn't think I could be on my feet two days back to back plus I had a doc appt Monday morning. Good news! Brace is off, and I am doing a month of PT!
> If chris will have me next year I will be there again...I love doing that show.


Glad you got that thing off, I can't imagine how cumbersome that must have been. I was glad to hear you were one of the judges for this event and was very happy with the honest feedback you gave. I'm going to try to make it to a few more shows in your area (if Todd has any lol).

Good luck with your PT.


----------



## zql8tr

Anyone have any more pics of the Monte Carlo? I like that body style.


----------



## quality_sound

strakele said:


> I definitely had a great time at the show, even more than last year (though I wish I had gotten to listen to more cars!) Thanks to everyone who helped make it happen.
> 
> Was great to hang out with the Texas crew again and meet all the west coast people too! I was definitely impressed with how the money round was kept on schedule as well. And I'm pretty happy with how well I did (but man... less than a point out of the money.. darn lol).
> 
> Hope I'll be able to make it to the next one.


Greyson,

You'll come to learn the term "#1 nonselectee" fairly well over the course of your career and Robert is right, it sucks. Hard. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## pocket5s

For those that are interested in the MECA results...

Street
Place	Competitor	State	Team	Score
1	Joshua Sharp	MS	Linear Power	68.4
2	Ellis Jackson	NA 58.3

Modified Street
Place	Competitor	State	Team	Score
1	Rick Phillips	TX	Focal	74.9
2	Mike Flanagan	MS	Linear Power	67.3
3	Scott Strong	NA	SoundScape	66.3

Modified
Place	Competitor	State	Team	Score
1	John Neal	MS	Linear Power	77.1
2	Daniel Greenwood	NA	SoundScape	73.3
3	Dean Elzey	TX	Focal	72.4
4	Narvarr Gordon	TX	MSE & JL Audio	68.3
5	Herman Smith	NA	Linear Power	68.0

Modex
Place	Competitor State	Team	Score
1	Cuong Bui TX	Arc Audio & Focal	78.8
2	Robert McIntosh	OK	MSE & JL Audio	66.5

Extreme
Place	Competitor State	Team	Score
1	Linda Kobayashi	CA	WCA	75.1
2	Todd Luliak OK	MSE & JL Audio	72.4

Master
Place	Competitor	State	Team	Score
1	Mark Eldridge	OK	MSE & JL Audio	80.6
2	Ray Rayfield	MS	Linear Power	71.4
3	Jeremy Clutts	TX	Clutts Customs	59.4


----------



## Darth SQ

pocket5s said:


> For those that are interested in the MECA results...
> 
> Street
> Place	Competitor	State	Team	Score
> 1	Joshua Sharp	MS	Linear Power	68.4
> 2	Ellis Jackson	NA 58.3
> 
> Modified Street
> Place	Competitor	State	Team	Score
> 1	Rick Phillips	TX	Focal	74.9
> 2	Mike Flanagan	MS	Linear Power	67.3
> 3	Scott Strong	NA	SoundScape	66.3
> 
> Modified
> Place	Competitor	State	Team	Score
> 1	John Neal	MS	Linear Power	77.1
> 2	Daniel Greenwood	NA	SoundScape	73.3
> 3	Dean Elzey	TX	Focal	72.4
> 4	Narvarr Gordon	TX	MSE & JL Audio	68.3
> 5	Herman Smith	NA	Linear Power	68.0
> 
> Modex
> Place	Competitor State	Team	Score
> 1	Cuong Bui TX	Arc Audio & Focal	78.8
> 2	Robert McIntosh	OK	MSE & JL Audio	66.5
> 
> Extreme
> Place	Competitor State	Team	Score
> 1	Linda Kobayashi	CA	WCA	75.1
> 2	Todd Luliak OK	MSE & JL Audio	72.4
> 
> Master
> Place	Competitor	State	Team	Score
> 1	Mark Eldridge	OK	MSE & JL Audio	80.6
> 2	Ray Rayfield	MS	Linear Power	71.4
> 3	Jeremy Clutts	TX	Clutts Customs	59.4


Thanks Robert. 
No one entered in stock class this time I see.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BigRed

Well I'm home now and just wanted to share my thoughts:

Thank you Chris Pate and all the supporting people that made this happen. It was cool to see how much help was going on in the background with adding scores, manning the keg, and general friendships being shared.

It was really cool for me to connect with the people I have met before, and the people that I only knew from the forum, and finally got to place a face with a name. You know who you are  Also it was great to meet brand new people that showed up to hang out, or compete, or both

Thanks to all that let me listen to their setups. I am truly impressed by how many good cars I heard!! 

BTW: Fish Daddy's was off the hook for dinner!!

Until we meet again!


----------



## Maldonadosqs

pocket5s said:


> For those that are interested in the MECA results...
> 
> SQ2
> 
> Place Competitor Staste Team Score
> 1 Juan Maldonado Mexico DLS Audio Left Seat 61,Right Seat 68
> 
> Street
> Place	Competitor	State	Team	Score
> 1	Joshua Sharp	MS	Linear Power	68.4
> 2	Ellis Jackson	NA 58.3
> 
> Modified Street
> Place	Competitor	State	Team	Score
> 1	Rick Phillips	TX	Focal	74.9
> 2	Mike Flanagan	MS	Linear Power	67.3
> 3	Scott Strong	NA	SoundScape	66.3
> 
> Modified
> Place	Competitor	State	Team	Score
> 1	John Neal	MS	Linear Power	77.1
> 2	Daniel Greenwood	NA	SoundScape	73.3
> 3	Dean Elzey	TX	Focal	72.4
> 4	Narvarr Gordon	TX	MSE & JL Audio	68.3
> 5	Herman Smith	NA	Linear Power	68.0
> 
> Modex
> Place	Competitor State	Team	Score
> 1	Cuong Bui TX	Arc Audio & Focal	78.8
> 2	Robert McIntosh	OK	MSE & JL Audio	66.5
> 
> Extreme
> Place	Competitor State	Team	Score
> 1	Linda Kobayashi	CA	WCA	75.1
> 2	Todd Luliak OK	MSE & JL Audio	72.4
> 
> Master
> Place	Competitor	State	Team	Score
> 1	Mark Eldridge	OK	MSE & JL Audio	80.6
> 2	Ray Rayfield	MS	Linear Power	71.4
> 3	Jeremy Clutts	TX	Clutts Customs	59.4


Hi Joe this is my results in Meca I m Compete in Only Sound in 2 Seat 

Greetings

Juan Maldonado

http://www.dls.se/econtent/475/usaci_2011_world_finals_2011.html


----------



## Maldonadosqs

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> There were a number of requests made to me to release the list of the musical tracks used to evaluate the systems that were judged yesterday. Here you go!
> 
> track one: 20th Century Fox Fanfare
> Label: Varese Sarabande # VSD-5353
> The Empire Strikes Back Soundtrack
> track two: The Vikings ( Arthur Willis)
> Pomp and Pipes
> Label: Reference Recordings # RR-58CD
> Warning: 16Hz-25Hz notes Extreme low end
> 
> track three: The Apollo 13 Launch Sequence
> Label: Telarc # CD-80437
> The Big Picture
> Warning: 5 hz infrasonic frequencies
> 
> track four: Re-entry and Splashdown
> Label: Telarc # CD-80437
> 
> track five: Grand Choeur Dialogue
> Eugene Gigout
> Music for Organ, Brass and Percussion
> Telarc # CD-80218
> 
> track six: Orgone
> Miles and Quincy: Live at Montreaux
> Warner Bros. Label # 45221-2
> 
> track seven: Somewhere Somebody
> Jennifer Warnes
> The Hunter Label Private Music
> 
> track eight: Fat Bottom Girls
> Queen
> Greatest hits Remaster Label Hollywood Records
> 
> track nine: Leap Frog
> The Wind Machine
> * Let me explain this track. This is a commercially unavailable recording. It
> was given to me by a member of this band at the 2009 RMAF in Denver.
> We were demonstrating a Raven Bard home speaker system when this
> gentleman asked to listen to his CD. We played it and it was unreal in
> dynamics and representation of Big Band Jazz. Simply Amazing! When
> the track was over we had a room full of people stand and applaud! He
> gave me the CD and a tribute to the system reproducing the band. This
> track has almost zero compression and was not mixed. It was two
> microphones going to a DAT player. Thats it. Honestly, not very many cars
> could reproduce or handle the dynamics of this track yesterday.
> 
> track 10 All Blues
> Jazz Hat Featuring Mike Garson
> Reference Recordings RR-114
> 
> track 12 Good Vibrations
> PaPa Doo Run Run
> California Project
> Telarc # CD 85501
> 
> track 13 The Man I love
> Ben Webster Live
> Storyville Records
> 
> track 14 It Beats Workin' reprise
> George Faber It beats Workin'
> Pope Music # PMG 2023-2
> 
> track 15 Count the Tears
> George Faber
> It Beats Workin'
> Pope Music # PMG 2023-2


Thanks Nick 

Greetings
Juan Maldonado


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Congrats Juan. You did great! Good to see you again sir.


----------



## Maldonadosqs

fahrfrompuken said:


> Congrats Juan. You did great! Good to see you again sir.


Hi Rick Like I was pleased to see

Greetings your good friend

Juan Maldonado

http://www.dls.se/econtent/475/usaci_2011_world_finals_2011.html


----------



## snaimpally

Chris and his crew did an outstanding job organizing the event. I didn't get to hear half the cars I wanted because the heat was getting to me but the ones I heard sounded great. Dean and Chad in particular had very nice sounding setups. It was very inspirational! Congratulations to all the competitors.


----------



## MrsPapasin

The Smart made it safely home today along with the camera. Thank you all again for a great time out there in Texas! Here's some pics.


----------



## MrsPapasin

Here you go, Shane. It was nice meeting you!


----------



## MrsPapasin

*Thank you sponsors, Hybrid and AAmp of America*




























*Thank you Mosconi, Illusion Audio, and Focal*



















*Thank you Mobile Toys for hosting!*




























*And thank you to all the judges!*


----------



## ErinH

thanks for the pictures, Linda. 
I notice one common theme in these: everyone is hiding under shade. 


Looking forward to having the opportunity to possibly make this next year. Looks like a great time.


----------



## BigRed

bikinpunk said:


> thanks for the pictures, Linda.
> I notice one common theme in these: everyone is hiding under shade.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to having the opportunity to possibly make this next year. Looks like a great time.


Thats why most of us used Pate's shop as a human ice chest


----------



## veloze

@Linda, thanks for sharing the pictures. Although I wasn't there in person, but I was there in spirit. I wish I could have been there to support you guys. I'll definitely plan ahead for the next year. Look forward to see you in Huntington Beach.???


----------



## ssmith100

Wow, thanks Linda. 

For the record, that fat guy in the ugly shirt with a beer in his hand getting out of car isn't me.

S


----------



## Kevin K

Thanks for sharing the pictures. Almost like we were there.


----------



## Darth SQ

That can't be Texas, only one person was wearing cowboy boots.
Great pics Linda. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## quality_sound

Most of us had flip-flops, Brett. Too hot to cover your feet and lower legs in cowhide 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

I said a flip, flop, a flippy, a flippy to tha flip flip flop and ya don't stooooop.


----------



## Darth SQ

bikinpunk said:


> I said a flip, flop, a flippy, a flippy to tha flip flip flop and ya don't stooooop.


Where's the like button. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## speakerpimp

Here's a good one of Chad giving a demo to Mrs.Papasin, and Lil Miss Papasin.




And of course one for the ladies...


----------



## MrsPapasin

speakerpimp said:


> Here's a good one of Chad giving a demo to Mrs.Papasin, and Lil Miss Papasin.


Thank you, speakerpimp, for the pic of my daughter and me.  Nice car, Chad!


----------



## bertholomey

speakerpimp said:


> And of course one for the ladies...


That is awesome!


----------



## SouthSyde

MrsPapasin said:


> Thank you, speakerpimp, for the pic of my daughter and me.  Nice car, Chad!


Thanks Linda.. They 10's but I keep em clean though!!! 

And, gotta love that squash...


----------



## SouthSyde

bertholomey said:


> That is awesome!


You misseed his twin with the american flag dazy dukes... lol

Like every said, it really was just some GOOD TIMES!


----------



## onebadmonte

Great pics Mrs. Papasin, thanks for sharing. I especially enjoyed your capture of these essque bench racers.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

They had a keg? WTF?


----------



## ErinH

SQ shorts.


----------



## chefhow

bikinpunk said:


> SQ shorts.


And an IB tshirt...


----------



## ErinH

at least he's not wearing socks with sandals. *shrugs*


----------



## BigRed

Those are "free air" shorts


----------



## DeanE10

snaimpally said:


> Chris and his crew did an outstanding job organizing the event. I didn't get to hear half the cars I wanted because the heat was getting to me but the ones I heard sounded great. Dean and Chad in particular had very nice sounding setups. It was very inspirational! Congratulations to all the competitors.


Thanks man, was nice meeting you!


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Congrats to all the winners... good times were had by all. Now that I'm rested and sane again I can't wait for the next show (Heatwave maybe?).


----------



## pocket5s

Wanted to share that if you competed in IASCA at this event, the scoresheets did not get to IASCA (as they were given out to competitors, an oops by Chris  ). So, you need to scan/fax/email your scoresheet to Kim to get recorded:

[email protected] or fax to 386-761-1740

The results page is here:

Saturday, June 07, 2014 Mobile Toys Inc. TKE [SQC | IQC]

yes, as of this writing is says I was first, but that is because I was the first to get my score to her lol.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Got mine in. Can't wait for the next show... oh wait, it's this weekend! 

http://www.heatwaveshow.com/2014-custom-sounds-texas-heat-wave.html


----------

